# *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here*



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

ok, so I get home after spinnin some wax at my friends club in d-town LB...I wanted to read what was new w/ some _"abnormal"_ dub enthusiasts...low and behold, the thread was locked...
Well, originally I started the thread for the freaks who love the euro stretched look. For those that don't like it, please don't try and close this, I know it is tempting...anyways I've got "some" friends from overseas that were going to post some lovelies...and a few others from certain "magazines".... remember "someones always watching"








I GOT AN idea...for those who don't like the stretched look, how bout starting a post w/ non stretched wheels? I'm sure youd get plenty of love there...as I would post my favs in there as well...
For me, I love em both, but I stretch to the abnormal...To me, if you have the fortune of putting wheels for show, then putting wheels for go (some of us are lucky enough to do so-if you call spending $$$$ lucky







)...then more







to ya...but for now, this is my post, and its a toast to those who stray from the norm (just like all the crazy engine builders that hate going slow, and looking the same as everyone ... as I've got plenty of friends like that all over...) and strive to be different...besides, whos cars are they anyways? Show some respect, and I'm sure it'll bounce right back to ya... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Talk to you guys/gals later...
I know this is a public forum, but at least I'll know where its coming from if its negative...anyways to the _deep dish, stretched rubber freaks_







and to those who don't love that look,







as well!
pics were pulled off last post - thanks jason! (aka hope ur sunroof never breaks)




































































































_Modified by ghostrado at 11:17 AM 7-22-2005_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*









-because i like this pic...


































































_Modified by ghostrado at 12:45 AM 3-11-2005_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (abt cup)*

Courtesy of mr. Von Koenig...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

i personally prefer a wider tire as i like traction
but those pics are soooo pretty
i'll add one of my buddy Paul's Jetta on 16x9's with 205's, looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















not much functionality to this style but it looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (brilliantyellowg60)*

PWN3D!


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

oh snap, it's kinetikslc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Remmy Dot)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

Did someone say wide tires???
















Hell 225-40s...Needed to make use of them 9s no???







And in the end...They still LOOK kinda stretched Hahaha


_Modified by TwinScrew20v at 12:01 PM 3-11-2005_


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_hey berns...you gotta post up your pics again...my 56k @ home is the dark ages...

Sorry H, but right now when I think of how people are so inconsiderate leaves a bad taste in my mouth.







I will not post in the Corrado forum for a very long time.








Peace!!!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*NEW pre-weekend KEG LINE. (dub-nation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-nation* »_
Sorry H, but right now when I think of how people are so inconsiderate leaves a bad taste in my mouth.







I will not post in the Corrado forum for a very long time.








Peace!!!









no worries berns, I understand...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: NEW pre-weekend KEG LINE. (ghostrado)*


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Stretching is good for your muscles...


----------



## rado4U2NV (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbin...nyc (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (rado4U2NV)*

i loves me some stretch


----------



## menudodub (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*









strech this


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

Can I ask some questions, since this is something I don't really understand?
I guess I'm old, cause I remember being told I couldn't run 235s on my 10" wheels back in the day (I was like 16).
I know there are certain tires that allow stretching, but how do you know which ones?
What keeps the tires from leaking, or on the wheels?
Do you have to watch your air pressure pretty closely?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Shikaroka)*

Dye's C.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Stretching is good for your muscles...










thats funny.








heres some excessive stretch!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Shikaroka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shikaroka* »_
I know there are certain tires that allow stretching, but how do you know which ones?
What keeps the tires from leaking, or on the wheels?
Do you have to watch your air pressure pretty closely?


hey, those are some good/repetitive questions...which i'm sure you'll get plenty of different answers.
From what I've learned and tested, the best tires for stretching are the Toyo T1's and the dunlops...I pull towards the Toyos from all my personal testing. Believe it or not, I've been in the canyons w/ my new setup on my mk2, but I don't like doing it since Im too worried about damaging the lips...I stick w/ the compos for road and track.
As for air leaking...I have not run into that problem, nor have my brethern friends in the UK for ages...I always check my air pressure 1nce every 2 weeks just to make sure







hope that helps a bit.


----------



## dubbin...nyc (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

Anyone have a clue if Pirelli P7000SS stretch. I have 205.40.17 for some 17x7.5 and wanna use some 235.40.17 on some 17x10s but trying to figure do they have a good stretch or anyone use these tires? I have had Falken Ziex ZE-512 if im not wrong that stretched great and a set of Toyos but those were with 16s. Never tried streching on some 17s.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Like many other tire manufacturers these days, the Toyo T1's have an integrated "lip protector" built into the rim which (even when stretched) adds some level of protection of the wheel. Plus they happen to be one of the better (if not the best) street tires out there and are available in some hard to find sizes.
I still wish we had more size options on this side of the Atlantic








I've taken my stretched tires on auto-x runs and canyon runs and have plowed and drfted through corners without the slightest hint of sidewall rollover. I do know i could have a LITTLE bit more performance if i wanted, but thats what my slicks are for.


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (-camber)*









what rim is that?


----------



## vietrado (Nov 4, 2004)

can someone IM me the size and offset that makes a rim look like the 4th pic from the top? i need that look


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (vietrado)*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (vietrado)*

Its a 17x9.5 with 215 40 Toyo T1-S. Offset may be like a 17 or so. Be ready to do some bodywork to make them fit.


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Shikaroka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shikaroka* »_Can I ask some questions, since this is something I don't really understand?
I guess I'm old, cause I remember being told I couldn't run 235s on my 10" wheels back in the day (I was like 16).
I know there are certain tires that allow stretching, but how do you know which ones?
What keeps the tires from leaking, or on the wheels?
Do you have to watch your air pressure pretty closely?


how about we start a serious thread for SERIOUS people with real facts and information, and no stupidity. i'm short on time now, but later on today i'll start a thread (or feel free to do so yourself) with some good information.
the last thread had some potential but was littered with morons. but just a little nugget, go on toyo.com and you can see for yourself that a T1-s in 215 is a recommended tire size for up to an 8.5" rim.







this will be continued in depth later on
-danny


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (CageyBee)*

Ok, if you want some real facts, here you go:
225/35/18 on an 8.5" wheel, a mild stretch for sure compared to the above examples, but none the less the rubber isn't as wide as the wheel. This car has been tracked and surprise, surprise, no blow outs, tires falling off the wheel or any of that
















Now i know that picture is of Bernie on the track.. but he can't be going that fast or else the track workers screwed up letting him out there without a helmet (though it would have messed up his hair







)


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










never get tired of looking at this car! anyone know who makes these wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david_h (May 18, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (cramer)*

Westside Site down, but here's my contribution, some are my cars, some are mates, some are pics from shows.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (david_h)*

looking good


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_Ok, if you want some real facts, here you go:
225/35/18 on an 8.5" wheel, a mild stretch for sure compared to the above examples, but none the less the rubber isn't as wide as the wheel. This car has been tracked and surprise, surprise, no blow outs, tires falling off the wheel or any of that
















Now i know that picture is of Bernie on the track.. but he can't be going that fast or else the track workers screwed up letting him out there without a helmet (though it would have messed up his hair







) 

Blast you for posting your E30 M3!















You kidding me...Bernies hair will mess up the helmet.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (todye4)*

_Modified by shapeco at 3:24 AM 3-12-2005_


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_








what rim is that?

d90's powder coated gloss black.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Pat's GTI.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (abt cup)*

any full pics of pats gti?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*

See we can all get along

















And some day i hope that my car can be as sick as this...stupid pic shrunk


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_any full pics of pats gti?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lovin this thread


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (todye4)*

Already stretching rubber


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Already stretching rubber


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (timnosenzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timnosenzo* »_
never get tired of looking at this car! anyone know who makes these wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









That is my friend Kris from Belgium...hes in the Belgium Air force and is currently stationed somewhere over Afghanistan...while his corrado is safely back at home, sleeping at his aircraft hanger







I've got more pics, so stay tuned...if someone wants to save some photos I've posted, I encourage to do so, because they won't be up for too long (my bandwith is stretched....so time to post and delete) yad yada...well the wheels are PLS Wheels (BBS - centercaps for his personal taste).








taken earlier today...after, I had a police officer stop me...(yea I just about $#% my pants- my rado is not registered, go figure...) doin a drive, and then blinking lights behind me...I was sweat'n like i was chilln in a sauna...turns out he wanted to find out what the heck my car was...he thought the car was shipped from overseas, and that i was bringing it to a vw dealership around the corner from me...I REALLY wish I had my digi cam w/ me right then...I usually have the opposite attraction w/ my local enforcement agency! ne ways back to...

hey boosted, I've seen this one







on some eurosite & also from "eurocabis" vw mania 2004 video...so sweet.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*









So we don't need a magnifying glass to see.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

aye raymond...wheres mee card/passes!
aceyalone last night...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*LEEEEEEEEE (abt cup)*

aye lee ur a geeeeek! good look'n out... whatta u doin home...tell adams to bring his ride over so we can take triplet shots































_Modified by ghostrado at 9:12 PM 3-11-2005_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: LEEEEEEEEE (ghostrado)*

bout to go to Yardhouse for some brews with Adam...I'll give em a pimp smack for ya.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: LEEEEEEEEE (abt cup)*

You should come down to the Yardhouse down here...a bunch of breweries on pike av...
tomorrow hit me up in the pm...we're gona bbq over at mcPikes...(owner of my old green slc..) yea and tell adams he likes baluut.
wheres your corrado content!


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*












_Modified by vw vintage empire at 11:59 AM 3-28-2005_


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


----------



## rado4U2NV (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (brownhornet)*

the last post is





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_See we can all get along



















Damn. I don't think I will be in the Denver area long enough to see this done.


----------



## Mr Goffe (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (brownhornet)*

my stretCHie strech


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Goffe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_Damn. I don't think I will be in the Denver area long enough to see this done.

Will you ne here another 2-3weeks?










_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Goffe* »_my stretCHie strech

















The mud flaps did it for me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_Will you ne here another 2-3weeks?










Yup. Cool.


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_See we can all get along

















And some day i hope that my car can be as sick as this...stupid pic shrunk

















how did u pull it without cutting slits into the fender? how much gain did u get?


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Goffe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Goffe* »_










Mudflaps or street sweepers?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Shikaroka)*

I'm still waiting on more pics of this car.


----------



## THISISMYNAME (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_I'm still waiting on more pics of this car.
























thats hot...and boosted you aint far from your car looking as good as the one you posted earlier


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_










anyone know this wheel and tire size? thanks
looking for a mild strech on a 8 x 17... suggestions... i'm thinking a 215/40, 205/40 is a bit much for my taste
pics would be fabulous if you's got any


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (brownhornet)*









_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_I'm still waiting on more pics of this car.


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (airbornejet)*


----------



## dubbin...nyc (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (gti1497)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti1497* »_



Dont see much of a Stretch those tires look huge.








Not my car but posted it on another post about the Rear.


----------



## rado4U2NV (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (dubbin...nyc)*

205 on a 8


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (rado4U2NV)*









there you go heres my stretch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (dubbin...nyc)*

not good pics, ill get more recent ones this week.


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_See we can all get along

















And some day i hope that my car can be as sick as this...stupid pic shrunk

















Looking good Russell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whynotus (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_anyone know this wheel and tire size? thanks
looking for a mild strech on a 8 x 17... suggestions... i'm thinking a 215/40, 205/40 is a bit much for my taste
pics would be fabulous if you's got any

thats renzo's car, ask him what the specs on his tires are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmachomobile (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (whynotus)*

17x8.5 - 205/40/17


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

strangely, i like that


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (doublezero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doublezero* »_Looking good Russell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Matt i will email you some more pics later on tonight


----------



## BOOST_LEAK (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

I woke up today and stretched


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*.stretchmonkeelove.*


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

:gasp:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (-camber)*

what wheels are those on that black jetta and what size??? what rubber too???


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

Look like HRE's.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_


ghostrado said:


>






ghostrado said:


> anyone know this wheel and tire size? thanks
> looking for a mild strech on a 8 x 17... suggestions... i'm thinking a 215/40, 205/40 is a bit much for my taste
> pics would be fabulous if you's got any


sorry for the delay, i stopped reading this thread when it was shut down the first time
they are CR7's 16x9 with a 15 ET offset
tires are dunlop sport 9000's 215/40/16
i tell this information because i no longer own them..so let the world run rampant with them!!


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_Look like HRE's. 

I dont think HRE makes 15" wheels. THey used to though. They dont look to have bolts or anything... hmmmm


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_
I dont think HRE makes 15" wheels. THey used to though. They dont look to have bolts or anything... hmmmm

i thought they were BBS's


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BLUE NRG)*

I'll get him on here to answer the ?'s...
to me they look like PL$ wheels...


----------



## GspecA2 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: .*









56K at home


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: .*

here's mine


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: . (blackfly18t)*

damn,.. i need to save up for some wheels for the SLC


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_I'll get him on here to answer the ?'s...
to me they look like PL$ wheels...


thats what I thought... unless theyre sick hot HTN's


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

damn i shoudl sell my golf now..


----------



## Slider-mk1 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

Hi dudes, that black Jetta @ the top is mine.
Its just my daily ride








Rims are HTN Rennsport in 8x14" ET22 and ET6
With Conti 195/40/14 on it.
I hope u guy's like them









These are gonna be my new "cows" 

















Wel gotta go now, 
C yall later, greetz from belgiummmmm


----------



## Slider-mk1 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Slider-mk1)*









Sorry, that's the best pic i got for now..
I'll make better one's for u guy's...


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Slider-mk1)*

Nice!!! I knew they were HTN


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Slider-mk1)*

HTN's :heartbeat: -greetz Slider!


----------



## Slider-mk1 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

Got stretch??


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

ghost what color is your car? Do you go on 7th street often? Even been to big lot on 7th or whatever?


----------



## GspecA2 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*









strerched and some dish


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_ghost what color is your car? Do you go on 7th street often? Even been to big lot on 7th or whatever?









Satin Silver w/ blue pearl (99 Porsche silver w/ some extra...) Nope, not me...my C is not registered...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

ooooh we were tryin to figure out the rims on the jetta...
i thought we were tryin to figure these out: 








so what rims are those?


----------



## xtnct (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (Slider-mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slider-mk1* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That looks retarded. I can't beleive people actually do this to their rides...

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JKR (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (xtnct)*

i thought this was supposed to be the hater free thread!?!?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (BLUE NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLUE NRG* »_so what rims are those?

PLS wheels.


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (tachycardia)*

anyone wanna sell ur raddo to me ?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (xtnct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtnct* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That looks retarded. I can't beleive people actually do this to their rides...

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Because there are people that think out side th box. If you dont like the streched tire look then why did you even click this thread


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

You are right, at first I didnt buy into the whole streched tire thing and after actually seen it it does really look pretty good. I am one who has always and will always think outside the box. Yeah my ideas are sometimes radical and sometimes not as practical. But at a show it sure gets a lot of people's attention.. Its also not in a bad way as with the other cars that I have owned in the past.


----------



## Slider-mk1 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (JKR)*

@ XTNCT !
Say what?
Who are you to judge me..
This is pretty normal overhere, HTN make's his wheels so you can do stuff like that. And yess its safe. Its saffer to put a small tire on a large wheel then a oversised tire on a small wheel.
This is only a 8" wheel with a 195/40 on it. NOT AT ALL EXTREEM dude








A 175/50 on a 9,5" is extreem. And yess i know people who do that.
Sorry for my strange englinsh, but you know.. I'm belgium, remember..
Friendly regards from Europe,
Raoul


----------



## xtnct (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (Slider-mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slider-mk1* »_
Who are you to judge me..
And yess its safe. Its saffer to put a small tire on a large wheel then a oversised tire on a small wheel.


- I did not judge anyone, I stated that it LOOKS retarded, NOT that you or anyone else IS retarded. I stated my personal opinion of "not believing people do this to their rides". 
- I completely disagree about the safety. 
- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on your English! I was born and lived in Europe as well.
- I looked at this thread as I like wider rims, but believe in using a proper sized tire with the wider rims. 
- I did not realize I was not allowed to post NON-supportive comments in this thread. If people want, I can delete my personal opinion or a moderator can do it.


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (xtnct)*


----------



## FastG60Turbo (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

How well do Nitto Gens stretch?


----------



## dubbin...nyc (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (FastG60Turbo)*

They dont. I had 205 40 16s on a set of Porsche wheels they looked like my 215 40 16 Falkens that were on my Borbets. I think those are one of the worst tires to try stretching. The side walls are too bulky


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. (ghostrado)*

215/40/17 9.5" et 10


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. (big bentley)*

Page 4.





_Modified by tachycardia at 9:12 AM 3-18-2005_


----------



## Slider-mk1 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*

@ XTNCT
No big deal dude, i know its less safer than a 215 on it.
But i drive @ my own risk, and i know where the limit is.
And your not the only-one who calles me insane.
C yall later bro's..


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES.*

well howwdo ya do mr bentley, kind of you to share your pics, see ya on the "other" side!...








slider ur sick in the head. kNOck it OFF!


















_Modified by ghostrado at 9:04 AM 3-18-2005_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_well howwdo ya do mr bentley, kind of you to share your pics, see ya on the "other" side!...








slider ur sick in the head. kNOck it OFF!

















_Modified by ghostrado at 9:04 AM 3-18-2005_

gimme your HTN's


----------



## GspecA2 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_well howwdo ya do mr bentley, kind of you to share your pics, see ya on the "other" side!...








slider ur sick in the head. kNOck it OFF!

















_Modified by ghostrado at 9:04 AM 3-18-2005_

those wheels are SICK.............. I need a set for my VR


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (GspecA2)*

couple more before I'm gone til monday...


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (xtnct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtnct* »_
- I did not judge anyone, I stated that it LOOKS retarded, NOT that you or anyone else IS retarded. I stated my personal opinion of "not believing people do this to their rides". 
- I completely disagree about the safety. 
- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on your English! I was born and lived in Europe as well.
- I looked at this thread as I like wider rims, but believe in using a proper sized tire with the wider rims. 
- I did not realize I was not allowed to post NON-supportive comments in this thread. If people want, I can delete my personal opinion or a moderator can do it.


-I disagree on the safety...they are safe...the people on this forum and I are living proof.
-If we all ran "proper" sized tires...we'd all have to lift our cars.









Some people may be sensitive, because there are a certain people in this forum that keep posting the same old, tired, and redundant things about the tires in which they have no proof of.


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Ive decided to stretch - 9 x 16 with a 215 40 16 toyo proxes stretch!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (ghostrado)*

Ok this looks real good. The rubber is right to the edge of the lip.








This looks awful.


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_Ok this looks real good. The rubber is right to the edge of the lip.








This looks awful.


















I'm gonna have to agree w/Zarman, I've always loved the look but the bottom pic is a bit much IMO, top one is perfect.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_I'm gonna have to agree w/Zarman, I've always loved the look but the bottom pic is a bit much IMO, top one is perfect.

I have to say it again then if you dont like it this thread is *NOT* for you.....there is a really easy fix ...dont post


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (zarman)*

i think its ok...









_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_Ok this looks real good. The rubber is right to the edge of the lip.

This looks awful.






















_Modified by RG3 at 12:44 AM 3-20-2005_


----------



## WOB24v (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (RG3)*

im going 245/35 on 17x8


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
I have to say it again then if you dont like it this thread is *NOT* for you.....there is a really easy fix ...dont post









you don't have to say ****, I like streched tires, love the look, working on some myself, as you can see I put IMO. 
eat a ^$#^$, I'll post what I want when I want








modified cause I'm nice

been working on lips for these, finding a tool to take them apart has been tough though.








on 9's












_Modified by todye4 at 11:33 AM 3-19-2005_


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (todye4)*

cool Jason !!! hurry up !!!








i know my buddy has tools to take apart his A9s.. i can ask him, but i guess he got it from motherland.
ask to big eye, he did his up in LA/LB...somwhere 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_
you don't have to say ****, I like streched tires, love the look, working on some myself, as you can see I put IMO. 
eat a ^$#^$, I'll post what I want when I want








modified cause I'm nice

been working on lips for these, finding a tool to take them apart has been tough though.
_Modified by todye4 at 11:33 AM 3-19-2005_


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (RG3)*

here is my contribution...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (dubsport87)*

nice dubsport!!!!!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (ghostrado)*









Ummmm







not digin it


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (Boostedcorrados)*

some serious tire stretching


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (VR6GURU)*








my car ..kinda small..but oh well


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: VIAGRA IS FOR WUSSIES. (ghostrado)*

Stretched out back... 


















_Modified by tektoo2 at 3:13 PM 3-23-2005_


----------



## silentrado (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove.*

more streching


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. (silentrado)*


----------



## phatR (May 17, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. (Boostedcorrados)*

Long live the stretched!!!
Here a couple before the R gets lowered more.. enjoy!!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.!*

















1 more from my buddy, krazy kris...


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_










mr.golf!


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (abt cup)*

Hi all - 
Its my Birthday today - so gonna post some stretches - fo yo pleasure!
































































My new rims - goin on next week -








Enjoy everyone and Happy Easter to all!

















_Modified by doublezero at 5:04 PM 3-26-2005_


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (doublezero)*

my contribution although not stretched enough for some suit me nicely and are about as stretched as you wanna go when you go on canyon runs








































































they are 15x8" kosei k-1's with 195/45/15 toyo T1-S's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
although i think next time i am going to go with 215/45/15 to give a little more sidewall in the corners 


_Modified by crazydubman at 11:13 AM 3-28-2005_


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (crazydubman)*

And another


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (doublezero)*

thanks for the pics Matt!!!...
happy late "banana-B-day"...lol
more pics bro!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. (tachycardia)*


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (ghostrado)*

Thanks Hu.
Heres a few more stretchies - 

















The next one belongs to Steve Denton - the bodywork master of Premier Vehicle Services in Northampton - hes gonna be rubbing up my MK2 Jetta coupe VR6 pretty sooooon.

































Have a nice day now










_Modified by doublezero at 9:28 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (doublezero)*

you're welcome matt!








thanks for posting corrado pics!
this one's pretty ugly...the mk2 that is














jk


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (ghostrado)*

Westside boys never fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (ghostrado)*

Thats one sexy MK2


----------



## 93greenSLC (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (VR6GURU)*

ahhh i need money
page 5 own3d


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (93greenSLC)*

hopefully i will be getting into the streched tires soon!!! i have a deal comming up on RM's!!!







(dirt cheap)


----------



## 93greenSLC (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_hopefully i will be getting into the streched tires soon!!! i have a deal comming up on RM's!!!







(dirt cheap)

yeah you better jump on that


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (93greenSLC)*

just to keep this up and going....








Almost happened


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (Boostedcorrados)*

so many questions.. guess ill wait for someone to post up a tire stretch guide instead of just pics. Nice cars all.


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (fatboyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatboyx* »_so many questions.. guess ill wait for someone to post up a tire stretch guide instead of just pics. Nice cars all.

Tyre stretch guide - Official - 
Get a phat rim and a narrow tyre and strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch it on!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_just to keep this up and going....








Almost happened










Dude...they look like monster truck treads.


----------



## phatR (May 17, 2004)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (VR6GURU)*

Yeah, the Mk2 is sexy, but.....
that dark purple(?) Corrado [8 posts up] is "helluh.. helluh.. fine!"










_Modified by phatR at 5:25 PM 3-29-2005_


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. keg line for tonight starts here.....!.! (phatR)*












































































_Modified by Mr.Bungle at 9:56 AM 3-30-2005_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*funky cold medina...*

bungholio, that aint a corrado














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_bungholio, that aint a corrado














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: funky cold medina... (Mr.Bungle)*









Avants are soo fat.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: funky cold medina... (Boostedcorrados)*

EASY BIG WORM!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_EASY BIG WORM!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: funky cold medina... (Boostedcorrados)*

nice boosted...I couldn't find that one...









======================
g60 from a friend...


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_nice boosted...I couldn't find that one...









======================
g60 from a friend...

















Luving the fenders work and wheels!!!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_nice boosted...I couldn't find that one...









======================
g60 from a friend...










OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the rear on that cars sick!!!!!!!! I now wish i would have done my idea on the 1/4's............wait i still can


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*DO IT!...*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_

OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the rear on that cars sick!!!!!!!! I now wish i would have done my idea on the 1/4's............wait i still can









_<<crowd noise>>_
DO IT, DO IT, DO IT, DO IT, DO IT,DO IT, DO IT, DO IT, DO IT, DO IT,DO IT, DO IT, DO IT, DO IT, DO IT...
















_*...wait*_ 








jk russell


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_nice boosted...I couldn't find that one...









======================
g60 from a friend...









i would really like to see how this was done...were the fronts just pulled and the rears were like added fenders kinda like dubdoc was doing on his but not as big


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_EASY BIG WORM!










http://www.wheelspecs.com/specs/wheelbrands/439
PLS wheels from France. Looks to be an ITC model....maybe even Silverstones. 
http://www.PLSParis.com


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)




----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (TooLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow* »_


you have mirrors now?







and it looks like the doors in primer,are you getting close to having the doors fixed?


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

yea i started working on it again pulling the motor soon so i can finish up my bay, and i got another door just goto get the new handle on, for the pass side.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (TooLow)*

Cool are you only rockin 1 mirror or going to eventually do 2 ? looks good as always


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

just 1


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: funky cold medina... (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_i would really like to see how this was done...were the fronts just pulled and the rears were like added fenders kinda like dubdoc was doing on his but not as big

for real!! i wonder how he did that, the fender doesn't seem that much wider on top? looks awesome! those wheels are pimpin, still








-danny


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TooLow)*

TooLow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

===========

1more from some friends overseas.


----------



## Clavicula (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_nice boosted...I couldn't find that one...









======================
g60 from a friend...









This is one of 3 ultra rare limited Corrado to the big German Union from 1990!
The Corrados was in 3different colours:
Black with black leather
red with red leather
and the shown yellow painted one with yellow leather.
It's the only one known at the moment whre the other Corrado are gone nobody knows.
But the yellow G is still in Bavaria/Germany not in the States


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: funky cold medina... (Clavicula)*

more nfo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: funky cold medina... (GotEuroCorrado)*

My stretch


----------



## Clavicula (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: funky cold medina... (GotEuroCorrado)*

There is no really more info...
Maybe the real driver will post something more.
I iasked him cause of the pic of his C...


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: funky cold medina... (Clavicula)*

Mine:


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: funky cold medina... (leftcoastvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leftcoastvw* »_Mine:

















Not too much not too little. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NuRamix (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: funky cold medina... (abt cup)*









RIP


----------



## VWRacer123 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: funky cold medina... (NuRamix)*

Hallo!
Oh its my Car


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (VWRacer123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer123* »_Hallo!
Oh its my Car

















HOT! any rear shots?


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: funky cold medina... (VWRacer123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer123* »_Hallo!
Oh its my Car

















*NEED MORE INFO ON THIS CAR PLEASE!!!*


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (GotEuroCorrado)*

yes more info!!


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: funky cold medina... (VWRacer123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer123* »_Hallo!
Oh its my Car

















why do your chevlon's look like they're 17"? i know for a fact they are 16" but they have the staggered lip, meaning 16"...







they look alot larger than 16". interesting. what size wheels/offsets you got there? its a killer look. are the front fenders pulled at all? more details, PLEASE








thanks!
-danny


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (gti1497)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti1497* »_


Does any one know the specs of these bad boys? Rim with tire height etc.


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

my stretch


















_Modified by vwoah at 3:50 AM 5-13-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: funky cold medina... (VWRacer123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer123* »_Hallo!
Oh its my Car

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















===============

oh and, just finished my "other" wheels...


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: funky cold medina... ([email protected])*

Those J-lines are the hotness!


----------



## silentrado (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Slowrrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowrrado* »_
Does any one know the specs of these bad boys? Rim with tire height etc.


I believe they were 15x8 with 195-50-15


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (silentrado)*


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Jetta_Coupe)*

Jetta_Coupe nice wheels!!








Here's mine, no tires yet=no stretch, but coming soon.....




















_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 2:41 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

*x*

posting a friends new hotness


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Jetta_Coupe)*

props for making those tires look really really cool in those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

Hughb likes to hit things...


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (abt cup)*

gotta get myself in on this action. don't have any contribute but i know that toolow nees to post more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rado4U2NV (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (DmoneY)*

whos car is showing rust!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (abt cup likes men)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Hughb likes to hit things...










oh yea, that was right after i left the track







... Lee you were apart of those shinanigans weren't you!?!








_hey, check out this guys hairdo..._














CHUD


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_ 









Str8 up Pimpin' thugstylzzzz!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (bulldog2.G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldog2.G* »_
Str8 up Pimpin' thugstylzzzz!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

give me bout 2 weeks and you'll see some stretch








wait maybe i shouldn't talk till its done


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (DmoneY)*

heres mine... a bad shot, but it will do for now
just waitin on patec now


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: funky cold medina... (VWRacer123)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: funky cold medina... (TooLow)*












































*corrado content.*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: funky cold medina... (ghostrado)*









CHUD


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: funky cold medina... (abt cup)*

que es CHUD?







SDC> <3


----------



## veedublife (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: funky cold medina... (VWRacer123)*









mr schmidts...


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (veedublife)*

INSANE THREAD 
THIS IS MY OLD CAR


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

i still say youre an idiot for selling that car andre6000


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: funky cold medina... (TooLowForNYC)*

i love that e30







never gets old


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (TooLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow* »_i love that e30







never gets old

True! I'm in love...if it sold, hows it look now?


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: funky cold medina... (TooLow)*

WOOPS..


_Modified by GotEuroCorrado at 1:41 PM 4-30-2005_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (GotEuroCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotEuroCorrado* »_FS: TURBO DIESEL JETTA
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1965617

















wrong thread buddy


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: funky cold medina... (GotEuroCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotEuroCorrado* »_FS: TURBO DIESEL JETTA
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1965617










WTF, you must be lost
page 7 OWN3S


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: funky cold medina... (DmoneY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmoneY* »_
True! I'm in love...if it sold, hows it look now?









sold to a guy in upstate NY, hopefully he will come to waterfest, so that i can see her again


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (Mr Schmidt)*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (ghostrado)*


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (abt cup)*

More pics of this one please.


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

















gimme a few weeks and i'll have some delicious stretch to whore out







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (der hare)*

god i love this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JLaci (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (blackfly18t)*

























More Wörthersee 2005 pic here:
http://www.corrado.hu/tali/027/gallery.html?1000


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*BOOMBASTICA...c.h.u.d....*

wow THAT color is AMAZINGLY-sick on that Corrado. thanks for sharing JLaci http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: BOOMBASTICA...c.h.u.d.... (ghostrado)*


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: BOOMBASTICA...c.h.u.d.... (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_
















now thats some poke


----------



## andycirullo (Sep 15, 2004)

does stretching increase the tread wear?
not sure if this has already been asked, hoping not to get bashed for asking but just to get an answer


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re:my garage was taken over by robots*

To get this thing going again


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (andycirullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andycirullo* »_does stretching increase the tread wear?
not sure if this has already been asked, hoping not to get bashed for asking but just to get an answer

off topic..but noticed u have shroud of turin in ur sig..is that ur band? if so i heard yall on myspace and yall are f***ing amazing...


----------



## andycirullo (Sep 15, 2004)

na its not my band but its a band that is local i enjoy


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (andycirullo)*

need more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdublin (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Already stretching rubber

















bwwaaaahahahahahaha good one


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*...stretch this on over yer lips...*


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (ghostrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (d-bot)*

now heres a stretch


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_


































More info on the black one please


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (Boostedcorrados)*

man you corrado guys need to hang out in the MK1 forum and find out what a real stretch is








i wish i had the pictures where Nash was showing his stretch...


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (vdubCorrado)*

Uh oh, now i've done it. 


















_Modified by zarman at 1:59 AM 5-30-2005_


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_Uh oh, now i've done it. 

OH MY GOD WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE HEADLIGHTS?!?! ARE YOU SELLING THEM YET?!?!?!
and seriously, at least credit the photograpgher, hanging out of a swedish car going 120km/h with a camera the size of a pack of smokes without a strap is risky business. 
but looks business as usual. zarman stepping it up a few notches, as usual. who's next?








-danny


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (CageyBee)*

Any still shots Zarman?


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (VR6GURU)*

Sorry yeah AWESOME shots taken by Cageybee







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once the CCC gtg pics are up you can see still shots.


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_Uh oh, now i've done it. 



















Oh snap, a Rado *T*win *T*urbo.


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

Have to say some of those look a little silly but I have a question. Do you have to use bead locks to keep the tires on the rims? I'd be afraid of rolling the tire off the bead in a hard corner.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_

Oh snap, a Rado *T*win *T*urbo.
















Lol...Remmy...the cheap shot master.

Camp...the tires will not come off...no matter what you do. I know this as a fact.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (abt cup)*

when i looked at Zarmans wheels this weekend that was my first thought:
"How do these tires not roll off?"
but he drove it to the dyno, ran it 3 times and drove it home and then to the GTG the next day
I have no idea how "hard" he drives but they appeared to hold up just fine and they looked GREAT


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*STRETCHHHH THIS.*











































stretching can be difficult at times...










_Modified by ghostrado at 5:13 PM 6-1-2005_


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ...stretch this on over yer lips... (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_when i looked at Zarmans wheels this weekend that was my first thought:
"How do these tires not roll off?"
but he drove it to the dyno, ran it 3 times and drove it home and then to the GTG the next day
I have no idea how "hard" he drives but they appeared to hold up just fine and they looked GREAT

I know what you mean. I myself think they're going to come off but this has been tested over time by many people. I did some semi hard cornering and one 160 kmh corner. Seems fine. I don't really like the stretch look but what can you do. It's for the good of the wheels.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

How's it for the good of the wheels? Cause the lips hang out and can get bashed on anything?
That look is very popular with Latinos in densely populated urban areas. I rocked that look on some 13x8's back in 1996 people always commented on how Latin it looked, now people are trying to rock it? please....... Looks played like PS2 IMO.


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_ That look is very popular with Latinos in densely populated urban areas. I rocked that look on some 13x8's back in 1996 people always commented on how Latin it looked, now people are trying to rock it? please....... Looks played like PS2 IMO.

Poorly executed PC statement there. Reason for using stretched tires is simply because you can't fit a 225 on the same 9" wheel and expect it not to rub. The idea is to get maximum rim size, and minimun tire rub. I thought that was pretty obvious.
Anyhow my brother has stretched 225's on his 10" Azev's on his 240sx drift machine. It drifts all the time, quite nicely.... and SURPRISE! the tires haven't shredded off. Put that in yer pipe...
-danny


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (CageyBee)*



















_Modified by brownhornet at 6:08 AM 6-2-2005_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (CageyBee)*

CageyBee...did you say drift n stretch...?







I agree, if stretching your rubber wasn't safe, then most/all of these hi performance drift cars would be rollin on lips and broken dreams...









































mk2's are so overrated















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Whose got a pic of the rear of an E46 M3 w/ the competition package?
There's some factory stretch for ya.


----------



## WOB24v (Jun 17, 2003)

this is my favorite thread of all time. a few more weeks, and ill finaly be able to contribute


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (WOB24v)*

ruBBerrrrr.....


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (ACM)*

bringin it back to life


----------



## VRSixRado (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

Love this thread...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VRSixRado)*

yeah...me three!...minus the corrados!


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

now this is some stretched rubber!


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (MK2*GTI*GUY)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_









who's squareback!!!!!!! f'n sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
who's squareback!!!!!!! f'n sweet!!!!!!!









check this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (todye4)*




































































































rubber? where has it gone???










































































_Modified by ACM at 1:30 AM 6-14-2005_


_Modified by ACM at 2:00 AM 6-14-2005_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*D.U.H.C*
















booooOOINNGGGK! <3


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

***pee break...***


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: **pee break...** (ghostrado)*

LOL thats my car ^^
stretch front to back


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: **pee break...** (d-bot)*

i can finally participate in this thread


















_Modified by lucmb94 at 12:20 AM 7-4-2005_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I can understand the reason why you people do this...it is so you can get the wider wheel under the car without doing any fender work...and reason behind that is that you love a specific wheel and really want it.
But maybe some of you, those that think nothing happens to the tires, should read the latest issue of BIMMER magazine and its write up on the E46 M3 w/ Competition Package. As some of us know, the tires on the Comp Package and slightly stretched, as the tires are not as wide as the ones on the CSL. Aside from the author's comment on how the tires look too small for the wheel, IIRC, the stretched aspect caused cupping and excessive wear on the shoulders of the tires, which is not good. I do find it odd, though that a manufacturer would do such a thing. It could be however, because, for the most part, the addition of the Comp Package here was an after thought due to the CSL only being available across the pond.
I merely submit that as more evidence as to the safety. Sure, the bead may not pop off, that must not happen too often, because as mentioned, many D1 cars run stretched rubber. On the tire wear front, they gop through tires rather quickly, so it doesnt matter to them. But there are also others, the GTO and Mustang, that arent running stretched rubber.
I can accept the look, because it's your style, and it isnt my place to hate...but form does follow function, and if you want to drive your car hard, then I would not stretch tires.
This is in no way meant to be antagonistic...merely an observation.


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

That's a bunch of BS. Until you get some stretch and do some of your own testing through racing or whatever. Stop reading mags. Of course that's just my .02 also. Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (blackfly18t)*

I can finally contribute to this thread. my new daily driver...
























Mo betta pics will be taken shortly..
Screeched Bubbers comin soon for the corrado too










_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 4:42 PM 7-4-2005_


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*











_Modified by oettingerst at 10:14 PM 7-4-2005_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (blackfly18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackfly18t* »_That's a bunch of BS. Until you get some stretch and do some of your own testing through racing or whatever. Stop reading mags. Of course that's just my .02 also. Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Im not trying to start an argument, Im merely stating that tire manufacturers never intended for tires to be stretched. Thats all. And because you stretch, wear will occur in areas no designed to sustain wear...thats all. Sure, it can work, and most of us will take the necessary precautions, but the side wall of the tire was meant to support the tire, not come in contact with the road. It is significantly thinner than the tread area.
Again, the look is fine, it works better on some cars than others, yours is one of those. Car looks good, I cannot knock it.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*









AWAKE's


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

nEed mOre sTreTcHed PicTureS!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*CHUD*

*CHA-CHING $$$$*


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: CHUD (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_

















DAMN!!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: CHUD (bulldog2.G)*

holy **** beans


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*CHUDeriffic!*

i knew the ones who knew, would love these wheel$...
unbelieveable how light they are!








a couple more...


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

id let R kelly pee on my best friend for those wheels


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

Those are so sick. That's crazy that they are even 4x100. Are they yours? You seen to have one badass selection of wheels for you MkII, C, and how ever many other cars you have. Very nice.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_i knew the ones who knew, would love these wheel$...
unbelieveable how light they are!








a couple more...

























GIMMIE!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_id let R kelly pee on my best friend for those wheels
















RDSFSU2004 - unfortunately they're not mine...but they will be at waterfest on a very nice mk1







...i just got to see em/pet em in person from my buddy mr golf.








boosted - trade fer yer truck!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*









mmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif got this from the mk2 boys


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_ 
boosted - trade fer yer truck!
















DONE DEAL!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic!*









_bust'n_ some... more ('smores')


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*









Sick! 
Zarman's car should be this low...


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

found some more....most of em from the Worthersee


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ACM)*

2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








keep em com'n


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

belgium kris' stretch contributions


----------



## Schnellfahrer_Sweden (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re:*

My Car


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

and this is again mine


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (kris16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kris16v* »_









your car is probably my most favorite...the definition of perfect... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (kris16v)*

I'm getting stretched on Monday. 16x9 Type-T's with 215/40 Toyo T-1R's pulled over them. I should have pics Tuesday and as soon as I go get an inspection I will be putting them on.


----------



## zkillergt (May 29, 2005)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Road_Ralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Road_Ralley* »_I'm getting stretched on Monday. 16x9 Type-T's with 215/40 Toyo T-1R's pulled over them. I should have pics Tuesday and as soon as I go get an inspection I will be putting them on.









that's what i have on mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



























_Modified by zkillergt at 10:03 PM 7-23-2005_


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (zkillergt)*

Anyone know where to find centercaps like these?


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

i took these anhour ago























/IMG]


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

and more..the car is lowered 14 cm..but against the cars in usa,its a very very empty corrado.much less impressive







/IMG]







IMG]







/IMG]







/IMG]


----------



## VRSixRado (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (kris16v)*

How does that side exit exhaust sound? Is it loud as hell or do you have some sort of mid-muffler to quiet it down. I shaved my exhaust outlet as well and I am looking at more options that just the tip in the rear pointed at the ground. 




_Modified by VRSixRado at 3:52 AM 7-25-2005_


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_








Sick! 
Zarman's car should be this low...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (vw vintage empire)*

check the database:
http://www.corrado-database.nl...d=801


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ACM)*


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

the exhaust sound slike thunder and gloria,its not loud as hell,there are 3 fre-flow silencers in the system,its a real race exhaust(abt-motorsport),it makes some noise ..yes..i have filmed once,and you can reallyhear it well,as wel the suction of the engine.it sounds real melodious,a symphony of valves and pistons,but on highway,it sounds not well,it is monotome,...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (kris16v)*

classic kris


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*









Picking them up in the AM. Can't wait!


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Road_Ralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Road_Ralley* »_ http://www.eurospeedltd.com/ph...c.jpg
Picking them up in the AM. Can't wait!









What size wheel and tire is that? I'm trying to get an idea of how well the T1-R's stretch. More pics would be good too.


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Schnellfahrer_Sweden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schnellfahrer_Sweden* »_My Car

















Yeah, it looks awesome in person, got any engine shots







?

Does anyone know if it's dangerous driving with stretched tires








It looks cool


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (momoVR6)*

Toyo T-1R 215/40 stretched on Borbet 16x9 Type-T's. I'll at least have a few more pics tomorrow. I probably won't put them till the end of the week after I get an inspection. I'm pretty sure they will poke out a little past the legal limit around here.


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Road_Ralley)*

I see, thanks. From what I can tell so far, it seem that the T1-R's have a little bit wider contact patch than the T1-S's.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (momoVR6)*

Can't post pics tonight, server is down


----------



## DOHCTERvr (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

Here are a few pics of my wheels. 
















and some wheel gap:








All the rest of the pics are here. I will have them mounted next week after inspection.
http://gallery.geoffreyobrien....orbet


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*

borbet...9x16,..its a classic now


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (kris16v)*

put my keskins on my mk2 for a pic...couldnt drive em cuz they rub crucially..i was sad cuz they looked soooo good...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: kris16v*

more from "some friends" overseas








kris your corrado is ugly my friend








greetz!
















_$$$$$ cha chingggage_
















BOINNGGGGG <3 PLS'


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: kris16v (ghostrado)*

OK, I'll whore the pix of the Breytons out from last season....18x8.5 front, 19x9.5 rear with 225s front, 235s rear!!! stretch armstrong!!


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_
Yeah, it looks awesome in person, got any engine shots







?

Does anyone know if it's dangerous driving with stretched tires








It looks cool

Personally i don't like the stretch look. But it's for the sake of fitting nice wheels on which otherwise wouldn't fit. 
Your other question about safety is an important one. A lot of 18 yr old kids who don't know should know that fitting tires on the wrong size rims can be extremely dangerous. You can't go around racing and taking corners like you are on normal 7.5" wide wheels. Take it easy and drive with a little more caution because you can't side load the tire wall as much as with normal tires or you may pop the bead or just loose control due to no side wall support. Also it's very important to use a good quality tire like the Toyo T1-S and not some crappy tire to stretch. Go with something proven. Dunlops are good too.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_

Does anyone know if it's dangerous driving with stretched tires








It looks cool



_Quote, originally posted by *blackfly18t* »_


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_Your other question about safety is an important one. A lot of 18 yr old kids who don't know should know that fitting tires on the wrong size rims can be extremely dangerous. You can't go around racing and taking corners like you are on normal 7.5" wide wheels. Take it easy and drive with a little more caution because you can't side load the tire wall as much as with normal tires or you may pop the bead or just loose control due to no side wall support.

I really hope you're joking about that cause it's absolutely not true.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (kris16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kris16v* »_borbet...9x16,..its a classic now

So true in Maine, there is about 5 cars rolling with them around here. I couldn't pass up the deal I got though. Brand new I paid about $70 less than retail per wheel, or buy 3 get one free! Luckily I don't have to worry, the only other stretched ones are color matched to the car. Mike's clown car


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*

i don tthink the stretched tires are dangerous,but the mind behind the wheel is the danger..i drive already 10 year sstretched tires,and never never had problems,not in runs,drags or slaloms......but many people with"safe" tires drive likeidiots on placer wher eyou should not,and see evbery red light as the start sighn of a formula one race..that is more dangerous than stretched tire


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (kris16v)*

my work in progress...things should be a lil different here soon


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_









is that a eurolip? it looks like some sort of "custom" lip from this angle


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

nice keskins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish i woulda seen it while i was in fla


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_is that a eurolip? it looks like some sort of "custom" lip from this angle

I see kovebase


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

had to share this one.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*

Sexy Type-T's


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*smoky burnouts own me*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Boostedcorrados)*

DAMN that Z is extra sick


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (vw vintage empire)*

yeah it is...thing is scrapin the ground just about


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Road_Ralley* »_had to share this one.








ahh nice bimmer http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
russell, thats not stretched, thats burnt


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_










I want a right-hand drive car.


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

i agree with momo vr6,its complete nonsens that you take a risk with a 215/40 on a 9 inch wide wheel,you can turn and race and do what you want,you wil not be able to explose the tire,as long you respect the correct tiretension...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (kris16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kris16v* »_i agree with momo vr6,its complete nonsens that you take a risk with a 215/40 on a 9 inch wide wheel,you can turn and race and do what you want,you wil not be able to explose the tire,as long you respect the correct tiretension...

im accually running a 205 on a 9 and a 215 on 9.5's and drive the car like i was involved in a police chase in a bad movie and never had anything happen(knock on wood) i dont think that if the tire has come off or anything bad has happened buy now with this set up it will.


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

that promisses for when its inished.looks good already


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (kris16v)*

let's see some more!!!
Great thread bumpage!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

monday afternoon bump!


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

Bump for more stretched rubber!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

old skoolrz








CHUPACABRIO's old ride...


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_
















old skoolrz


lets see some more of ur mk2...i love it


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

thanks corrado_sean...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_










is it just me, or does tha picture look P-shopped?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (KrazeeKorrado13)*

^ There is something mysteriously clean about the photo.


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (tachycardia)*

putty in the hands of master...
























Tucking the front, and just a little bit of baby fat in the back.


_Modified by brownhornet at 6:22 PM 8-11-2005_


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me*

hey i wanna play this game too..


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_putty in the hands of master...


















So hot! the rears perfect


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Boostedcorrados)*

















Bump for more streeeeeeeeeetch!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Rich20thGTI)*

how its done
















its not rubbre but proof you can stretch anything


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_how its done

















try doing that with a condom


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_try doing that with a condom


----------



## orangeJEWlius (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*

I am soo lovin those goddamn wheels










































































































pg.11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_








russell, you're a freak. lol 

You know it and you better believe if im driving all the way out there that you will be pulling that thing out for pics with my purple big butt beast


----------



## bighauler (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

ok, here is my shot, ignore the crappy arches
















I now have a new camera, will take better shots soon

















_Modified by bighauler at 9:36 PM 8-22-2005_










_Modified by bighauler at 9:48 PM 9-1-2005_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_










WTF!! The cars actually out of the garage!!
You pushed it out...didn't you.






















Russell freeks fish.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
Russell freeks fish.









how did you know


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_WTF!! The cars actually out of the garage!!
You pushed it out...didn't you.






















Russell freeks fish.

hey abt crrup...push startedddd


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

Be nice to Lee.......He's my Brotha now, you know.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

awww soo sowwwy sir...my deepeerrst apowogeeez...


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

*cough* *cough*....am I cool enough to join the circle jerk???


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (1967ghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1967ghia* »_*cough* *cough*....am I cool enough to join the circle jerk???









Circle jerking or circle of jerks?


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Either way, Kyle fits!


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_











When are you gonna get some real stretch on those ML's? My first set of ML's looked like those, so I went wider,lol .


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (blackfly18t)*


















_Modified by aslater at 4:21 PM 8-27-2005_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (aslater)*

little bit of stretch


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (vw vintage empire)*








any more pics of that??


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (TooLow)*

no, but some other cool cars here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1865054


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (vw vintage empire)*

bump!


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

do you not get what the people want? FULL CAR SHOTS!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

trust me you dont want to see any full shots yet


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

hey what size wheels are those BOOOST'R?
19x4"s>?







ps its now low enough...
====
happy labor day EVERYONE


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_hey what size wheels are those BOOOST'R?
19x4"s>?







ps its now low enough...
====
happy labor day EVERYONE
























They 20's








ANd its never low enough


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Boostedcorrados)*

sorry, but this just looks stupid. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif this guy tried way too hard.


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_little bit of stretch 
















My Volks have more stretch than that, and I'm not even euro.


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_bump!









cool to see those go from ebay, to apart, to back rollin again. well done man. they're lookin proper. Any ideas on caps yet?
bump for some stretch.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*

_ussy stretch


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (ghostrado)*



























_Modified by niels at 1:35 PM 9-9-2005_


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (niels)*

Send over your old goldies, Niko.


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_Send over your old goldies, Niko.









I'll go wrap them up








mail me if you're interested in them.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_
cool to see those go from ebay, to apart, to back rollin again. well done man. they're lookin proper. Any ideas on caps yet?
bump for some stretch.

haha hell yeah, i have 2.75 caps for them, and i made one that looks almost exactly like the volk ones. i just meed two volk logos in circles for the fronts. ill take some pics tonight with all 4 of the wheels on and post them up so keep an eye out


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (brownhornet)*

i have 14x7 bbs ra's i wanna run on my 86 gti with stretched tires. but would it look dumb because the wheels arent wide? anyone run stretched tires on this size rims? any suggestions?


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

i wouldn't count on it, your tires would be too narrow, you gotta have @ least 8" in width before stretching happens


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_i wouldn't count on it, your tires would be too narrow, you gotta have @ least 8" in width before stretching happens

Not so... It's all about finding the right tires:








Not sure what's available for 14's, but a 165/45/15 stretches nicely on a 15x7


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (GTI451)*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (doublezero)*

Your bags broken Matt? The cars kind of high.


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Bags gone now. On FK coilovers now - needs dropping.


----------



## AmericanCorrado (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (doublezero)*

I don't think i blinked this entire time i was scrolling threw all those sexy A$$ cars with strached rubber







!!!! 
All i can say is oh wow. Dont think i saw a car i didnt wish i had haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (GTI451)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI451* »_
Not so... It's all about finding the right tires:








Not sure what's available for 14's, but a 165/45/15 stretches nicely on a 15x7









but how does a 165 do on gription? i notice less traction with a 195 vs. 205 of course not with normal driving..


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

this thread is SICK


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_this thread is SICK









The sickest?


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (doublezero)*









stretchhhh fuzzy poop...


----------



## bighauler (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (doublezero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doublezero* »_

























I love Keskins, so right for dubs!


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (brownhornet)*



















_Modified by mananetwork at 10:43 PM 9-19-2005_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

some more stretch....


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

found this on some japanese auto salon website:








stretch in japan!!!!!
im a dork


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvr rcr* »_found this on some japanese auto salon website:








stretch in japan!!!!!
im a dork

good god that's hot...any more pics of it????


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

not that i could find, 
when i get home (probably tomorrow), ill pull up the site they were on
(or browse the 'asphalt jungle' subforum on http://www.memphisracingscene.com for a post by 'dfaulkner' talking about japanese car photos or something, should be on first or second page. you shouldnt have to sign up).


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (brownhornet)*

it was on one of these:
http://tanetane92.web.infoseek.co.jp/gallery.html


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_










in my opinion, the slammed and streched look on a bug looks dumb... And is it just me or does the rear tire look crooked?


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

thats because it IS crooked.
the car is bagged, and dont ask me why or how it works, but bagged vehicles with extreme drop often have that negative camber when on the ground. it straitens back out when you raise the car back up.


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*









chunky


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (ghostrado)*



ghostrado said:


> That car in person must look awful


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (92VFECORRADO)*

some more old school stretch flava..


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

stretch this back to the top!!!


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (todye4)*

Damn J, you got old school "rash", when you going to take that dive


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_

in my opinion, the slammed and streched look on a bug looks dumb... And is it just me or does the rear tire look crooked?
 I think the streched and slammed look is AMAZING on bugs.... and yes that rear tire looks crooked because the owner has good taste... camber biatches. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (shapeco)*

back on up..whats everyon running on a 16by9 im gonna go with toyos just need to know a size


----------



## '-.-' (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

215/40/16


----------



## joemafia (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: ('-.-')*


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (joemafia)*

any good shots of 215/40s on a 9


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_any good shots of 215/40s on a 9


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (shapeco)*

cool what would be the next size up not as of aggresive


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_cool what would be the next size up not as of aggresive
 what do you mean by the next size up? i mean you could go a 225/40/16 if you don't want such a stretched look or you could go 225/45/16 if you don't want that profile


----------



## europe boser (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (shapeco)*

Mine 8.5x15


----------



## VRSixRado (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (europe boser)*

Those are 15's?? Wow... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks hot...


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_putty in the hands of master...
























Tucking the front, and just a little bit of baby fat in the back.

_Modified by brownhornet at 6:22 PM 8-11-2005_

hope the owner knows when he bought them that they are fake lm's... if not, then hopefully he doesn't care.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (shapeco)*

i meant to say not as much it looks good but i dont like how the lip is when its like that i just wasnt to sure of the next size..is there any pics of 225/40/16


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

this thread sucks!
















siccck stretch on the right! <3 j/k


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

My 16in RS








My 17in OZ Futuras


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (doublezero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doublezero* »_My 16in RS








My 17in OZ Futuras

















will those center caps work on the keskin KT1's? if they do what kind are they and where to get them...id like them for mine. thanks
sean


----------



## phantommaggot (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

anyone running 15 * 8 or 15 * 9
im looking for a good side shot of 15s on lowered cars with lower profile tires


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_
will those center caps work on the keskin KT1's? if they do what kind are they and where to get them...id like them for mine. thanks
sean

No mate they wont - tried them on mine - altho they are just metal plates made to fit - shouldnt be too hard to make. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (doublezero)*

daaaaayuuum.















<3


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

^^^ that's an acura legend...and not sure about the rear...almost TOO much negative camber!


----------



## vwmachomobile (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (vwmachomobile)*

Some DubDash4 S-T-R-E-T-C-H


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

i just got these painted and had them at my house for only a week and i already sold them for something else.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

I would almost consider going 5-lug for that set up.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

they came with H&R adaptors from 4x100 to 5x130


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (niels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels* »_
hope the owner knows when he bought them that they are fake lm's... if not, then hopefully he doesn't care.


Actually they are RH AN Crossline, which costs more then BBS LMs
here is my passat with some stretch:


----------



## DOHCTERvr (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwmachomobile)*

i just went in my pants...........


----------



## '-.-' (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (DOHCTERvr)*

why that looks like ass


----------



## vwmachomobile (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: ('-.-')*


_Quote, originally posted by *’-.-’* »_why that looks like ass

cus he just crapped~


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vwmachomobile)*

crunk... machomobile..
















ye ole mk2.... _raised up for the new owner..._


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Ungarisch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ungarisch* »_
Actually they are RH AN Crossline, which costs more then BBS LMs


Yes I know they are. But if he payed more for them than for bbs lm, he should get his mind updated.
Nice BBS logos though...


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_









I am speechless....


----------



## 00GLXdubminus1 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (G60Scuzz)*

Anyone do a 15X10 with a 205/50/15 or what would you run on a 15X12 for super stretch? Researching for my 73 Beetle


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: smoky burnouts own me (Ungarisch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ungarisch* »_Actually they are RH AN Crossline, which costs more then BBS LMs


Then why the hell did he put BBS center caps on them???


----------



## 2001 VR6 (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (JLaci)*

JLaci - I am from Kecskemet


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (2001 VR6)*


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (aslater)*

oh god i should have known that was going to happen


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Stuurrrrrrreched (pueblorrado)*

haha, at least it took 13 pages!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

stretch bump to get the thread going again!!!!


----------



## DOHCTERvr (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (DOHCTERvr)*


----------



## vwmachomobile (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (00GLXdubminus1)*


----------



## BrokeDown. (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (vwmachomobile)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_


----------



## GraniteGorrilla (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_

























What are those wheels?


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

My contribution. Slight stretch.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR62NV)*








Awwwwww....see? I KNEW you really liked it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (GraniteGorrilla)*

BBS...14"


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## zkillergt (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_









those are the ****! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what are they?


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

any one know the proper ET for 14x8 or 14x9. there going to be on a mk3 jetta. I need some help. 
if I go 8 i read a et of 22 works, but I dont havent a clue for 9 inch.


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (vtblackout)*

Fake stretch on a scooby, due to goofy-ass tires
















I'm surprised that I've never seen people going for the stretched look starting with goodyear GS-D's..........they look stretched in the "optimum" fitment, let along when you start talking about wide rims.
Tha's a 215/45/17 on a 7.5










_Modified by sybir at 9:03 AM 11-11-2005_


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (GraniteGorrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GraniteGorrilla* »_
What are those wheels?

i believe they are HTN's. Does anyone know if they make them in 5x100 or any 5 lug. I really like em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


----------



## BrokeDown. (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (coRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_i believe they are HTN's. Does anyone know if they make them in 5x100 or any 5 lug. I really like em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pretty sure they are bbs.
edit: its was answered already. 
_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BBS...14"











_Modified by BrokeDown. at 12:29 PM 11-12-2005_


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (BrokeDown.)*

sick cars. best thread evarrr!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

anyone have a picture of 195/45/15's on a 15x8 wheel?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

does anyone know if i could get brock b2's 15x7 polished lip for about 5 or 600? Search is down, and i wondered if i need a ET of 25 for a good amount of dish or is 35 still dish?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

bump for people not helping me


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_does anyone know if i could get brock b2's 15x7 polished lip for about 5 or 600? Search is down, and i wondered if i need a ET of 25 for a good amount of dish or is 35 still dish?
run........as fast as you can....just dont look back


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (shapeco)*


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

bump for the stretch


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_anyone have a picture of 195/45/15's on a 15x8 wheel?


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*









stretch BUMPAGE!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## Vanilla_IcE (Nov 10, 2005)

this thread is really motivating me to work on my car


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Vanilla_IcE)*

here is my car with a little stretch (borbet type A 16x9)


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanilla_IcE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla_IcE* »_this thread is really motivating me to work on my car



What is that thing hanging off ure car where the mirror is suppost to be? I cant see it and am wondering what it ids?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_anyone have a picture of 195/45/15's on a 15x8 wheel?

Look at my post a couple pics above. I have BBS RM's 15x8 with Toyo T1-R 195/45/15.


----------



## Vanilla_IcE (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (aslater)*

gee i dont know maybe a mirror without glass


----------



## CorradoKing93 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Vanilla_IcE)*

^^^^


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanilla_IcE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla_IcE* »_gee i dont know maybe a mirror without glass









well it looks unusual sorry for asking such a retarded question
and P.S I appoligise for bieng so frekkin stupid








It must be that i am mexican and dont under stand the way you white folk style your cars with stupid looking mirrors
No No let me guess there is no glass in because you are going to turn it into a speaker Pod,,,yeah ,,you are arent you. 

Here is a pic for the thread Though




















_Modified by aslater at 10:31 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (aslater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aslater* »_

Here is a pic for the thread Though

















_Modified by aslater at 10:31 PM 12-11-2005_

i want a set







no knock off tho


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*









http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

I love ^ gti i wish i had more pics/info of it


----------



## Vanilla_IcE (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

have you seen the video with that car driving around


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_I love ^ gti i wish i had more pics/info of it 

gansta








and post that video like yesterday


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_gansta








and post that video like yesterday









What video...just IM me and i will send the links


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (todye4)*

^^^that mk2 is dopeeee^^^
watch out russ' gett'n ideas for the other rig









====
hace calor!














<3 








.og status.


----------



## BrokeDown. (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (BrokeDown.)*


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (todye4)*

My friend's new wheels for his corrado VR
carline CM6 9.5x16 with 215/35-16
He had big problem with streching this tyres because sidewalls are very hard,so he put tube tyre in for couple weeks....


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Those wheels are sick!!! must post pics with them on


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

His corrado is awesome...








Four years of polishing and croming,car is complete rebuilt,engine,gearbox..... lots of time and money and only 2000 km in four years....
only few pic because car doesn't look good on other pics


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

Oh WOW i like that. What is it?


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_
gansta








and post that video like yesterday









Very nice BUT it wouldn't be able to drive 200 meters without scraping or ripping the bumper off.


----------



## ToThExTreme (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (zarman)*

well real men can drive cars that low, i have a video of that car and the other one next to it on 928 wheels.... DRIVING, and get this they dont rip off thier bumpers.








its about 8 megs if someone wants to host it


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ToThExTreme)*

can you email it to me....i bet kyle would host it.


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (ToThExTreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToThExTreme* »_well real men can drive cars that low, i have a video of that car and the other one next to it on 928 wheels.... DRIVING, and get this they dont rip off thier bumpers.








its about 8 megs if someone wants to host it 

Sure you could drive, but on completely FLAT land. Come to Toronto. That car and yours wouldn't last 1 week. Try going over speed bumps and up/down drive ways. It's COOOOOOL though because you can't stick a cell phone under it and it's build for posters and picture frames. 



_Modified by zarman at 10:22 AM 12-25-2005_


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

some of the guys from the club 
rui








manny 








burnside 








my bro outlaw 








thats jim








ted 








mike 








me 




















_Modified by vicfx69 at 3:20 PM 12-25-2005_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (vicfx69)*

*nice photos/cars !!*


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

hows this for some stretched rubber


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (MK2*GTI*GUY)*

hmmm...i think not Chris!








-this is more applicable


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (BlueVR)*


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_His corrado is awesome...








Four years of polishing and croming,car is complete rebuilt,engine,gearbox..... lots of time and money and only 2000 km in four years....










You put in all that time and money, and you spend it on a baby blue paintjob??


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_hmmm...i think not Chris!








-this is more applicable

















SICK! I love those wheels...perfect fit on mk1


----------



## DOHCTERvr (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Boostedcorrados)*



























_Modified by DOHCTERvr at 6:46 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (DOHCTERvr)*

back from the dead stretch!!!


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_
Very nice BUT it wouldn't be able to drive 200 meters without scraping or ripping the bumper off. 

hmmm mines probly lower then that or just as low.. and i have driven hours with out doing anything to my euro chin.. and wasnt doing the speed limit


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*

bump
I need my daily stretch.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is my strech....

_Quote, originally posted by *BAXTER* »_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

mmmm steffans


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*









http://marketplace.sp****gance.com/prodimg/SSPROT001.jpg


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (aslater)*

Does soon to be stretching count?


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (G60Driver)*

17x9 215/40/17


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (g60racer)*

Do you have any eurolips for sale?


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (blueG60rado)*

Reminds me a bit of krisskross from the ninetys,does that have the same effect as wearing your cap backwards jk..
Looks kinda stupid though(to me) it's your car,so if you feel the urge to drive around with a pair of pink womens undies hangin from your muffler it's your personal business,because bottom line it is your car.
The wheels are top notch though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*









pic of my 16x9s, now i just gotta lower it some more....


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Vanilla_IcE)*

yes its the sickest video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*

arrrchived up~


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a 195/45 16 on a 7 inch wheel. my 205s sit about flush with the wheels I have 205s on the back but on an 8 inch wheel. want the front to match.pic please


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (mk1rabbitguy)*











_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 8:52 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## Blown-Jetta95 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

anyone have a pic of a 15x7 stretrched? I really want to stretch my rims but the are 15x7 i know it sucks for stretching but If so what size tire would i need.


----------



## Blown-Jetta95 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

anyone have a pic of a 15x7 stretrched? I really want to stretch my rims but the are 15x7 i know it sucks for stretching but If so what size tire would i need.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

Ho0o0o0o...haaaaaa!!!
Ghost-holio!!!!!!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

rears above...what tires on what wheels?


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*

TTT for some stretttch
========
leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
========
krazee...Schmidt M-Lines/Toyo T1's...


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (BrokeDown.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_i believe they are HTN's. Does anyone know if they make them in 5x100 or any 5 lug. I really like em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BBS...14"










_Quote, originally posted by *BrokeDown.* »_pretty sure they are bbs.
edit: its was answered already.

they may be a different type of BBS's, but these are the only ones i've seen. they're definitely not the HTN's though...
















Can anyone shed some light on this issue?


_Modified by Rockmonky at 5:21 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rockmonky)*

Back from the dead because I need info on what tires to put on Keskin KT1 16x7,5 front and 16x9 back. I don't want excessive stretch and I'd like the front to match a little bit...


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (RadoV6)*








, THIS THREAD SHALL NEVER DIE.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (twocamvw)*


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_









Pure Sicness


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RG3)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (twocamvw)*


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

Bump


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (MidnightG60)*

this corrado it hottttttttttttttttt


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (MexiG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MexiG60* »_this corrado it hottttttttttttttttt









phatness,,,bump for ghostrado's post


----------



## VR6_Glock (Jul 18, 2005)

*some stretched tire*

9,5x17 RH ZW1, 215/40/17


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (g60racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60racer* »_


















Man i love HRE's!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i don't know if someone has already done this but i always wanted to put the rims off a porsche 996 (the wide ones 225/17's) on the corrado, that would look hot.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_









Oh good lord that is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen in my life. Go shaved or go home. (for everything in life)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

straight stretch







jk


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

i love this thread


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

ok...i will whore a bit


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Ben's?


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

ben's oldie. mine now. Cant really decide where to go with it though. Im building a low comp 12v for a turbo set up right now.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (radokid88)*

love the schmidts...was gettin for my rado but went a different route...ill have something to post in here though


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

when it was a 2.0 16V on 15x8 schmidt ML's 195/45/15 toyo proxes









same show, one year later, now a 20V T on 15x8 rado steelies 195/45/15 toyo proxes




















_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 6:47 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

nice yellr. but i liked the schmidties better


----------



## meintag (Feb 8, 2005)

can I play ?








greetz from Spain !!!!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (meintag)*

stretchy stretch bump


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

once kyle can go back to work i will have a better ones but for now htis is all i could come up with thats new


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radokid88* »_nice yellr. but i liked the schmidties better

wait till you see his new ones































i'm sure i'll get roasted for this, but i think this stretch is just pathetic... theres a point when too much strectch is not good


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

noyyce russ-


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

My friend's corrado VR6
Carline CM6 9.5x 16 with 215/35 ET 15 + 18mm spacers at rear and 12mm at front


















































_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 3:49 PM 7-13-2006_


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

holy ****. that is amazing. i like that color too


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_once kyle can go back to work i will have a better ones but for now htis is all i could come up with thats new









I will be going back on saturday russ... And the goods are ordered.... 205/40/16 Falken's
Im gonna have to bust out the cheatah for these ****ers








Sure you dont want a 195 russ??? I can just tube it


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

new wheels...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

nice wheels!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

these wheels will have rubber one day and stretched..


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_once kyle can go back to work i will have a better ones but for now htis is all i could come up with thats new










WOW Sweet


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*









Hmmm almost did that today, but the 205's didnt make it that far of a stretch....
But it was close...








You aren't stretched untill you can see what size the tire is from the top























I have to stretch russell's rubber for him


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

jimminey chrzmess Kyle.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_











is this daily drivable? and what coilovers are those







H&R Ultralow IIs?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Italianboy730)*


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (crazycorradovr6)*

please explain if streched rubber is dangerous ? if so, are u careful not to bomb around in corners.. is it safe at high speed ?
I am not too familiar with that concept ?








thanks
d



_Modified by fastslc at 4:53 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (fastslc)*

It certainly doesn't look safe. The tires on my Cabby are stretched a bit. Under hard cornering the sidewall of a non stretched tire will deform. I imagine on a stretched tire it isn't able to in which case the sidewall could come in contact with the road. Just my theory.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_









that dish looks awesome.


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

i hate the title of this thread so ****ing much


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Black n Tan)*

17x9's on 215/40/17


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (94volkswagen)*

thats hot.


----------



## dj_juice (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

215/45 on 15x9.5


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_please explain if streched rubber is dangerous ? if so, are u careful not to bomb around in corners.. is it safe at high speed ?
I am not too familiar with that concept ?








thanks
d


Its safe as long as you dont stretch too much. The tires that I mounted for russ are probably the hardest stretch I have seen in my life out of a 205 and he daily drives on it, no issues.
The biggest thing to worry about is the lips of your wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Whats a good tire size for a 16x8.5? 205? 215?


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (DubtronicR)*


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpunk)*









Hot. What wheels are those?


----------



## hu-rocco (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Lurch Legs)*

They are Carline cw6 wheels


----------



## hu-rocco (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Lurch Legs)*

They are Carline cm6 wheels


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (hu-rocco)*


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (hu-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hu-rocco* »_They are Carline cm6 wheels









How much are they and where do I take my money too?


----------



## hu-rocco (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Lurch Legs)*

Here's a euro site that carries them, I think they're one of the official dealers, they are pricey: http://axontuning.cz/en/carline.html
Then again you can always ask Steve at Tunershop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

These carline CM6 cost 650euros each...
Three piece rims


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

a luuvvly bump


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_









What color is this car? Custom?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Compass)*


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

what the hell are those russ.... wait are they "the" wheels?


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Compass)*

Looks like a variant of the Porsche Porcelain blue.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's custom mix made by guy who painted that corrado


----------



## albeevr6 (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_please explain if streched rubber is dangerous ? if so, are u careful not to bomb around in corners.. is it safe at high speed ?
I am not too familiar with that concept ? 

_Modified by fastslc at 4:53 PM 7-28-2006_

I had a blowout on stretched rubber at about 80 mph on the highway and didnt have any problem with it. The tire DID NOT seperate from the rim


----------



## veedubbin1.8t (May 26, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (albeevr6)*

what would be a nice stretch on a 17 by 8 wheel? I was told 215/40


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (veedubbin1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbin1.8t* »_what would be a nice stretch on a 17 by 8 wheel? I was told 215/40









195/40 will be as much as you can go to get any 
205 on a 9 so you will be less then this


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*









What width wheel is this? I'm looking at putting those same tires on a set of staggered wheels 7's and 8's. Thanks


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*

i believe those are russ' borbets 16x9


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_








What width wheel is this? I'm looking at putting those same tires on a set of staggered wheels 7's and 8's. Thanks

those are my 16/9's the tires are garbage and honestly would have rather had kuhmo's or something.are you looking to put the same size on those wheels of yours?


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

what car is that? The closest one


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Looks reminiscent of a Mitsu Evo....??
Edit: It's a Lancer EVO 8 or 9
Look at the fenders of this pic, and the marker light....










_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 6:07 AM 8-29-2006_


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_ "-de velgen zijn diep als de zee"























great dutch quote...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_what car is that? The closest one









its damians Evo 8








=======
greetz ACM!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

thats hot! looks good and i love seeing other make cars with stretch ..at least if they are worthy


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Black n Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black n Tan* »_









That's neato.


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_what the hell are those russ.... wait are they "the" wheels?

yes that's russ!!!


----------



## alex-six (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (TruDubVR6)*









15x8 on 195/45 front arches rolled and rear ones cut for clearance


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (alex-six)*

thats hot. white rado with gold rm's = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZeVolksvagen (Jan 27, 2004)

Seeing as all the wheel and tire junkies come in here daily I figured I would post this here.
Can anyone tell me the size of these BBS RS?








and these 








16x7.5 for both of them?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ZeVolksvagen)*

first ones are rs301s which are 17x7.5 and the bottom look like 15s almost...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ZeVolksvagen)*

My guess on the 2nd set is 6/8.5 or 8 and 9 or 9.5 in the rear. 
This is 9 and 9.5 of the 301's 



Thats with stock fenders.
Same wheels on beat out fenders 
















New pics coming of the green car....more importantly the 16inch wheels








Oh and just for the heck of it. the wheels pictured above with massive amounts of fender work


















_Modified by Boostedcorrados at 10:48 PM 9-5-2006_


----------



## ZeVolksvagen (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool, thanks guys


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (alex-six)*

Lets get some full pictures please, looks very nice from that pic.

_Quote, originally posted by *alex-six* »_








15x8 on 195/45 front arches rolled and rear ones cut for clearance


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_first ones are rs301s which are 17x7.5 and the bottom look like 15s almost...

correct, I happen to know both owners.
first one is indeed 301 (sold) and the second ones are just 15inch (sold also)


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (The Green)*









205/40 on 16x8.5


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

this is the best thread ever.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*wings always up*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
couple friends, others, and BBS of course!

































reeeee!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_this is the best thread ever with the *WORST* title ever

fixed it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

Borbet type A's mmmmm


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (soapman)*

did somebody say stretch?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

whatsize tires on those 301's i have 9'' and 9.5'' i am trying to fit as well. ??? thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_My guess on the 2nd set is 6/8.5 or 8 and 9 or 9.5 in the rear. 
This is 9 and 9.5 of the 301's


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

205 on the 9 and 215 on the 9.5...right russ?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_205 on the 9 and 215 on the 9.5...right russ?

i hope he responds because they dont look that stretched to be 205 and 215, but i hope they are i was told to buy 215[f] 235[r] but the 235's sound to wide to me ? i would i.m. him but my i.m. doesnt work












_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 5:38 AM 9-23-2006_


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i have a question i have a set of rims for my corrado
the size is 17x7
what size can i use so i can stretch the tires??


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MexiG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MexiG60* »_i have a question i have a set of rims for my corrado
the size is 17x7
what size can i use so i can stretch the tires??

i dont think they make a 17'' tire that would look streched on a 7'' wheel *you have to go wider*


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
i dont think they make a 17'' tire that would look streched on a 7'' wheel *you have to go wider*

o ok
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
i hope he responds because they dont look that stretched to be 205 and 215, but i hope they are i was told to buy 215[f] 235[r] but the 235's sound to wide to me ? i would i.m. him but my i.m. doesnt work











_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 5:38 AM 9-23-2006_

they are im like 99% sure they are...look above at his one post that talks about a 205 on a 9..thats the fronts to his red car...his 9.5s have 215s..i had talked to him about tires before


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

your right he posted back to me, that makes it easier i think ? its all up to the bodyshop now.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (MexiG60)*

jdm stretch


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Holy crap, that's just


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*

eww that gross.....looks like its have a baby


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (soapman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soapman* »_eww that gross.....looks like its have a baby

I got a turtle head poking out!


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lurch Legs)*

WTH is that orange car!?!


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (soapman)*

Here's a 235/40 on a 17x9.5.
I'm still rubbing as you can see from the pic. Now that it's time for new tires...what are your thoughts on running a 225/45? Will that give more stretch?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (blakwag)*

my opinion is you should run a 215/45 on a 9.5. way more stretch....


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

thats perfect.


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (soapman)*

nevermind, thanks.



_Modified by blakwag at 7:31 AM 9-27-2006_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blakwag)*


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_jdm stretch









Might as well just stick a wok to the outside of a normal wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_

















F'n hot


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

I have a question for you rims expert. If I get myself Porsche Cup 1 (17x7.5 and 17x9) with 52 offset along with 20mm adapters, that would put front and rear at 32 offset. Would the front rub a lot or be just ok? what about the rear? Would I only need to roll the fender and not pull them? I'm only on sport springs so the car ain't slammed, but I plan on going to race springs.
Also what size tires would suit this good?
Sorry for all those questions, but when I post this, no1 answer!


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BrokeDown. (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (RG3)*

^^damn man ****s looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (BrokeDown.)*









hmmm.....cant wait


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_








hmmm.....cant wait
purdy

Any ideas on this one?


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

^^^^
monster stretch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

question for the stretch gurus.
I have Futuras 17x8.5 on my Volvo, I'm running 215/45/17 and its barely a stretch, the rears are taken apart so I can make 'em 17x10, now, I cannot find any 225/40/tires for the rear to stretch, will 235/40/17 stretch on 10"s?
and for the front, since its not exactly a light car, I want to keep 215, but going to 215/40/17, I've seen a few tires with 215/40 on 8.5, and it seems like a baby stretch, will going lower profile making the stretch more visually obvious?
pic of the eur0h box


----------



## alex-six (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (alex-six)*

I am ordering a set of 16x9.5 and 16x8 jlines and I am looking to get a nice stretch, but nothing outrageous. Will 205/45/16 be much of a stretch for the 8's, and will 215/45/16 be too much stretch for the 9.5's?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (RDSFSU2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RDSFSU2004* »_I am ordering a set of 16x9.5 and 16x8 jlines and I am looking to get a nice stretch, but nothing outrageous. Will 205/45/16 be much of a stretch for the 8's, and will 215/45/16 be too much stretch for the 9.5's? 









look above at my post with the blue car...those are my jlines and you better not copy me!! jk the ones in the pic are the 16x9.5 with 215/40 toyo t1-r. the fronts are 16x8 with 195/40...205/40 isnt a lot of stretch on an 8. heres a pic of them both together:
















which jlines are you wanting to get?


----------



## vw89 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re:*

not one the car quite yet.....


----------



## Envy-my-Gti (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

I love the streched look


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Thanks for the response, and I won't be copying you. I will post the pictures in 8 to 10 weeks when they arrive.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_









super swampers!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_









i will get pics when the new whip gets here


----------



## T3 G60 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*









_Interco_ Super Swamper _boggers_


----------



## BrokeDown. (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (travisorus rex)*

more.


----------



## G.Stylz (Dec 22, 2006)

_Modified by G.Stylz at 5:32 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (G.Stylz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G.Stylz* »_









































_Modified by G.Stylz at 5:32 PM 12-21-2006_

Tight aS Phuck


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

ttt








love that shot...









some old skool


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

BIG UP, to one of the O.G.'s of the streched rubber phenome on the west coast.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Stretched Tires = Sexy Time!


----------



## ultraprince (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ghostdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostdriver* »_BIG UP, to one of the O.G.'s of the streched rubber phenome on the west coast.









Right back atcha to the east coast















back on track- no c's, but ya get the idea


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

Here are few shots of her in my possesion at the O.C. maryland show.
















Very little changes to her this year due to the bunny project.


----------



## G.Stylz (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

that blue golf loosk ridiculous, awesome wheels but doesnt suit the car at all imo


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm feeling the G.Stylz car. Doesn't look like its fenders are pulled either. What gives.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Compass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Compass* »_I'm feeling the G.Stylz car. Doesn't look like its fenders are pulled either. What gives.

cause Furk'z is a straight gangsta.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Anyone got bimmer stretch pics?


----------



## G.Stylz (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (Compass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Compass* »_I'm feeling the G.Stylz car. Doesn't look like its fenders are pulled either. What gives.

195/40/16 tyres on a 9.25J wheel,, the arches are carved and cut out to get the rims in, without any rubbing 
abt cup- anytime you want to swap cars just let me know


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (G.Stylz)*

How do you guys find places that agree to do this and what do you ask for?
I'm assuming that chain shops won't even consider it.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (cata)*

the only place that fights me on having it done is discount tire. they suck at life anyways so i wouldn't let them look at my wheels


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Compass)*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (BrokeDown.)*

























kthxbye


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Thatcher)*

Anymore pix of that corrado from the side? What wheels are those and size and tire size?


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

nice rides lucmb94!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

this is the dopest thread of all time, end of story.
here is some of the stretch that has adorned my car in the past few years:
























































cheers,
Nick
PS; lets keep this goin! praise the [email protected]!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_nice rides lucmb94!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I have decided on my new wheels, 16x8's. Can someone post up a 16x8 with a 205/ 45 tire in these 2 angles pretty please? (60% of the pics in this thread do not work anymore)



















_Modified by vintage empire at 5:43 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_









SICK


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Craige-O)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Thatcher)*

man i love your fikse...i was thinkin about doing those for my rado but couldnt balls up on 17s.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (corrado_sean2)*

will be adding more pics shortly.
the jetta coupe i want, i might be able to get sooner than i thought.
cheers,
Nick


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Nick_1.8T)*

more!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (lucmb94)*

holy crap lucas whos wheels are those? talk about some serious dish!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (sensory overload)*

them fatties are going on some bad 240. I don't know the guy, but its gangster.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (lucmb94)*

more more!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (lucmb94)*

ok lucmb...lets get some car shots of that-...

















corrado content-


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

my jetta has stretch:


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

sick stance on the jetta ~


----------



## turbodub4 (May 26, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (corrado_sean2)*

your jetta has sick wheels my friend. this is probably the best thread that ever happened. i finally get to play too.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (turbodub4)*

thanks guys...now i just wanna get my Jlines mounted on the corrado


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (tachycardia)*


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (vintage empire)*

i like the adjustable air suspension on the beetle dude.


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (G60Junky)*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_more more!

























Im going to punch you in the head!!!WHY must you play with my emotions


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Boostedcorrados)*

haha, remember the other night? WHEEL CRAZY!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (lucmb94)*

Im going to add fuel to the fire of the Stretched vs. Not debate by saying the following:
After spending the better part of this past weekend with two of Dunlops Marketing/Sales reps, it is unsafe to drive with stretched tires. With a stretched tire, the bead is severely stressed and under hard braking can give way. The wheel will spin within the tire, stopping, but the tire will keep rotating, and thus not stopping the car.
Carry on


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_Im going to add fuel to the fire of the Stretched vs. Not debate by saying the following:
After spending the better part of this past weekend with two of Dunlops Marketing/Sales reps, it is unsafe to drive with stretched tires. With a stretched tire, the bead is severely stressed and under hard braking can give way. The wheel will spin within the tire, stopping, but the tire will keep rotating, and thus not stopping the car.
Carry on










i should have known , but had to look i thought maybe you posted a pic of your car with some stretch.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
i should have known , but had to look i thought maybe you posted a pic of your car with some stretch.









me no stretch


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (Krazee)*

sweet...keep em coming!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

weeeerrrrrddddd
























p.s. i am stretching now


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*COMING SOON!!!!!*

coming soon!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (MY05GLI)*

this ones for you russ


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

this thread makes me smile


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (digifart)*

That e30 is hot ****. Makes me miss mine. Here is a couple more of one of my faves


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (iwantmyvdub)*

wow!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

more pics sucka!!!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

Wow!


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (ghostrado)*

does anyone have pictures/tire specs of 15x8 w/stretched rubber?


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (twinrado)*

^got a good one. lemme find it real quick.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (lucmb94)*

here is a 15x8


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: CHUDeriffic! (vintage empire)*

that beetle looks ****ing wack.
maris


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_









Is that a Silvia? First time in a long time I am drooling at a Japanese car.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (cata)*

not sure if it is a real silvia but thats a silvia front end.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

them things are sexy


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (bmxrado)*

does anyone have pictures/tire specs of 15x8 w/stretched rubber?


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (twinrado)*

^i just posted one a few posts up.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

but wait... does anyone have a pic of a 15x8 stretched?! ANYONE?!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_but wait... does anyone have a pic of a 15x8 stretched?! ANYONE?!









i dont think so.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

here's some stretch


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (itskmill06)*

thanks anymore pic of 15x8 rims with stretch?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (twinrado)*

235/40 on 17x10 hopefully some pics on the car soon


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

if you don't mine me asking, how much was it to have all your wheel bolts gold plated? I gold bolts would go perfect with the color I'm painting my c.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

i really dont remember what i paid i bought them about 3 years ago but the rs bolts in gold go for 1.25 ea - 1.40 ea currently on ebay de or wherever else they are sold the center nuts were about 220.00 to be stripped and plated. valve stems were 15 bucks es. to plate, the stems didnt dome out to good , i am suppose to send them more stems to plate for free.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

i probably have some new , or even slightly used gold bolts to sell if you dont find wht you need.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

interesting...







ill send you an I'M when I get home from work today.


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_











Nice wheel/s.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

Did you clear coated the centers and lips or only polished them?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (durteeclean)*

those are just polished uncoated, sending some others out to be chromed and gold plated as soon as they come back from the polisher.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

they look really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (durteeclean)*

this set was polished by somebody other than i normally use , they are nice but my guy does better.


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

more pics pls


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_this set was polished by somebody other than i normally use , they are nice but my guy does better.

i think you should let me have them. let me put them on my jetta pretty pleeeasseee!!! ill trade you 3piece porsche twists!! jk love em though ...seriously theyre sick. i wish my Jlines were as baller


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (corrado_sean2)*

i love the wheels on the jetta, and i dont think these would be any improvment . but when your ready to buy some let me know.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_235/40 on 17x10 hopefully some pics on the car soon



what are they going on?
that red Jetta looks dope


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (todye4)*

corrado


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_corrado

looks W I D E, cant wait to see it.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (todye4)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (itskmill06)*

European spec contisportcontact 195/40/14 on 14X9 Schmidt th


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (itskmill06)*

I jus saw those pics on the other post


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (G.Stylz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G.Stylz* »_


























what are the specs on those wheels
and what size Pirelli PZero Neros are those????
looks like _ _ _/40/16 on one of the pics
195? but how wide are the wheels?


_Modified by eurobred at 9:36 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_I jus saw those pics on the other post









i've been snatchin a few from there...







good pics, and it's hard to find fresh ones


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
what are the specs on those wheels
and what size Pirelli PZero Neros are those????
looks like _ _ _/40/16 on one of the pics
195? but how wide are the wheels?

_Modified by eurobred at 9:36 PM 5-31-2007_

the rears, i think i heard they were 16x9.25...ya weird size but thats what i heard.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

*Great to see this thread is still being kept alive!*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ghostdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostdriver* »_*Great to see this thread is still being kept alive!*









you got any current pics of the master piece? any changes?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Unfortunately she is currently under the knife. The dash is out of her, and is being rewired due to a draw, and stereo re-wire, along with a coule of other things. Will post when she is a bit different next year!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

I STILL HAVE BUZZ, HUBERT LEFT HIM IN THE BACK SEAT!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (ghostdriver)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (lucmb94)*

hahaah...so thats where BUZZ is! mail em back!















jettas sweet up there...


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*chUD*


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (ghostdriver)*

post up some 215/40/17 on a 9" wheel please
need some ideas


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

Stretch before you workout...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (CLASSICK DUBS)*

195/40 on a 16x8








215/40 on 9.5


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (corrado_sean2)*

that 215/40 looks good


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_195/40 on a 16x8








215/40 on 9.5










one thing these post are missing are the rim specs. I will be running 15x8 with a et of 15 front and rear but wanted to know how it would look like.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (durteeclean)*

215 40 17 on 17x9


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (abt cup)*

some close up pics Lee


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (durteeclean)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*still CHUD.*


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_195/40 on a 16x8










What brand tire is that? I'm looking to get a 195/40, but want to make sure it will stretch ok.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (tseuG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tseuG* »_
What brand tire is that? I'm looking to get a 195/40, but want to make sure it will stretch ok.

^ they are toyos


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tseuG)*

yup toyo t1r


----------



## G.Stylz (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*

195/40/16 on 9.25J wheels, dont as i know their weird but thats what they are


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (G.Stylz)*

hola http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*chudit*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: chudit (ghostrado)*


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: chudit (abt cup)*









Holy crap! At first I didn't know what I was looking at but that's an awesome shot!


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (durteeclean)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsTcnu2XI2E


----------



## TRBO337 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

bump it up...anyone running 214/40/18 on a 18.8.5"???


----------



## TRBO337 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

bump it up...anyone running 214/40/18 on a 18.8.5"???


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: chudit (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_








Holy crap! At first I didn't know what I was looking at but that's an awesome shot! 

I still cant figure out what im looking at.


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

fender with a poking wheel with a stretched rubber u cant see lol


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Anyways, I guess now I can put my stretched rubber up!
like most, 215 40 16 on a 9....


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*that stretch*


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: that stretch (ghostrado)*

215/45/15 toyo t1r on 15x10 all around


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: COMING SOON!!!!! (ghostrado)*

OMGHI2U!!11`!!


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

yep. the pantalones is be the skretchzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

I love the butt!








Judging by her skin... she looks exotic too... *drools*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

Herez a few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

For the sick and twisted only...








































More pics:
http://www.corradodatabase.com...=3284


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: chUD (ghostrado)*









NOT stretch. They fit as they are intended to.


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*

TTT-
tight, mr blake- welcome








================


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

back..back...
















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CCNJ420 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

better pics of these taillights please










_Modified by CCNJ420 at 1:15 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (CCNJ420)*

currently i have 16x8's with 195/40/16 toyos proxes on them... and i had to go rediculously low to make them look right! my ? is, *if i get 205/40/16 falken 512's will it still be the same
amount of stretch as the 195 toyos? or will it give me a little less stretch and therefore a little more vertical sidewall so i can raise the car a little bit so i wont drag on everything and be able to still drive spiritedly?*
or will the falkens be the same stretch and not give me a little bit more vertical sidewall?
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







not the clearest, and the bumper is getting worked on!










_Modified by CHersh1088 at 11:49 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (CHersh1088)*

stretch with 195/40 toyos on a 16x8


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (CHersh1088)*

the falken 512s run notoriously small. My 205s are narrower than a 195 t1-r or a conti 195 and they kinda suck to boot.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_










Perfect stretch...

_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_










what are these?!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Rento_VW)*

schmidt racelights. Would be my first choice if they came in 16" So sick, but 17" no bueno for me.


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_the falken 512s run notoriously small. My 205s are narrower than a 195 t1-r or a conti 195 and they kinda suck to boot.

stretch with 195/40 toyos on a 16x8 








so u think i would be better off just getting a 205/40 tire that isnt known for being small? i had a 205/40 kuhmo on my 6.5" wide wheels before and they were just a little further out then the metal of the rim.. so i think im gonna go with them for the 8 and hope it is wider on the 8's and has a more vertical sidewall so i can raise the car a little


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (CHersh1088)*

if you want more sidewall, for the sake of filling your arches, just get more sidewall. 195/45s should fit the bill.


----------



## strengthdesign (Nov 23, 2007)

Can someone explain this trend to me? I don't understand the whole 'reduced contact patches are cool' thing.


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

its hot







. Just ask Jason he loved the look of tires not fitting on my car, but I also dont have much sidewall flex anymore which helps







. But here in A-Town, they call me gangsta....like the lowriders


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (strengthdesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strengthdesign* »_Can someone explain this trend to me? I don't understand the whole 'reduced contact patches are cool' thing.

It's Euro


----------



## strengthdesign (Nov 23, 2007)

How is it euro? It just looks like you can't afford the right tires. :|


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (strengthdesign)*

Don't come in a 25 page thread and bitch about it. If you don't get it, you just don't.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Don't come in a 25 page thread and bitch about it. If you don't get it, you just don't.

Exactly......


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

































hopefully new porsche 3 piece turbo twists this season with gold bolts


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*

are those d90's 6" in the front and 8" in the rear??


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

































































Them money Shot


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

oh my god! i love you! that white rado on schmidts is ridiculous. i need air ride


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_oh my god! i love you! that white rado on schmidts is ridiculous. i need air ride

Yeah That Car is Sic.... I'm just not feeling the Front/back bumer and Sideskirts.... Other than that its pretty Dope....
AIRRIDE DOIT!!!!! LOL


_Modified by german old school at 8:17 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## strengthdesign (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Don't come in a 25 page thread and bitch about it. If you don't get it, you just don't.

I didn't just come in and bitch. I asked if there is a reason behind this trend. 10 years ago, there was a trend to put huge supra style spoilers on your import, because Supras had them. 7 years ago, it was trendy to have altezzas, because they were the new thing. Most car trends derive from 'racing' or some form of competition, and I honestly don't understand any positive aspect of stretched rubber. I was hoping someone could enlighten me. Does it improve response? What exactly does it do, besides making you look too poor to afford real tires, or like someone who hates their rims and must punish them by making them as vulnerable as possible.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (strengthdesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strengthdesign* »_
I didn't just come in and bitch. What exactly does it do, besides making you look too poor to afford real tires, or like someone who hates their rims and must punish them by making them as vulnerable as possible.

This=bitching.
But however since I'm a moderatley nice guy, I will explain.
The trend comes from people wanting wide dished wheels, but here is the tricky part. We cant shove 255's under the corrado arches. So what to do now? Run smaller tires. The TUV in europe will not allow the tread to stick out of the wheel well, so either expensive body work, or stretched tires are the choices. I honestly dont understand it not looking good. Big dished wheels, a wide stance, but still the option to tuck tires. Tuck and poke=the ****ing best. Tell me how else to do it instead of telling everyone they are too poor to buy tires. Some of these wheels are worth than most corrados.


----------



## strengthdesign (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_ The TUV in europe will not allow the tread to stick out of the wheel well, 

Aha. That is the reason of this trend. Thank you. Personally, I think it looks retarded. Why bother running wider wheels if you can't have wider tires? It just adds weigh, slows you down, and makes your wheels vulnerable to damage, but hey. 50% of the ****uation is of below average intelligence, so there's a good chance at least 50% of the population would think something like this is cool.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Holy **** man, I suppose you should read this again. We aren't all ****ing race car drivers around here, who gives a **** about unsprung weight? I sure don't. Some people do, I don't criticize them for running a wide ass 225 on a skinny little 7 inch rim. Why? Cause I don't care. Its their car made for the way they want it, and if they want it that way all the power to em. They aren't smarter than me, or dumber than me, just different.

_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Don't come in a 25 page thread and bitch about it. If you don't get it, you just don't.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

Jesus.. What's with the bitching and whining. I personally think stretching tires look good but only to an extent. I also think there's such thing as too much sidewall too. However, who cares.
If someone wants to stretch their tires, let em stretch their damned tires, who's paying for it? Not you.
To get somewhat back on topic...
What tires are these? I like the "Made in Germany" stamping...


----------



## strengthdesign (Nov 23, 2007)

You know what'd be cool? To get a really huge air filter with a really tiny filter. Or a really huge exhaust with a really tiny tip.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rento_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rento_VW* »_
What tires are these? I like the "Made in Germany" stamping...

Continentals are made in Germany.


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

yeah my continentals have the same made in germany stamping. tire is also spelled tyre. i have sport contact II's and they seem to stretch pretty well.


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (coRado)*

16x8.5 on 205/40 Falken 512's


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

I have to admit that i am a convert from the asian import crowd, recently having owned an '05 Civic SI with 17x8s with 215/45s, an eagle talon with stock tires/wheels, and most recently an S2000 with 18x8.5s and 255/35s on the rear. I realize that there is no performance benefit from the stretching of tires but DAMN it looks good. I really have no clue why, it goes against all common sense and makes nothing BETTER from a performance standpoint, but these german cars (especially the earlier ones, aka pre-1995 or so) look so damn good with 15s, 16s, and in some cases 17s with stretched tires. The red 'rado on the first page is my fave. But then again i've seen so many good ones on this thread. If you dont like the look y are you even posting here? The title states very clearly what this thread is all about, and judging by the sheer content this is a trend lots of people are into, so who's the moron for posting that its dump and lame and comparing it to a small tip with a big exhaust? Congratulations to you all that have posted these gorgeous rides here. I've got lots of ideas for what wheels/tires to try next!


----------



## strengthdesign (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_If you dont like the look y are you even posting here?

If you bothered to read what I wrote, you'd realize I was asking a question, asking why this trend started, and if it has any positive benefits. 
I now know it's due to some funky european law that limits tire tread outside the car, and german ******** who want huge wheels but don't want to spend the money getting widebody kits or suspension mods to make the huge wheels tuck in properly.
So just to reiterate, since you can't read or understand why I posted here the previous two times, it's because I didn't understand this trend. Now I do.
PS: Learn to read.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (strengthdesign)*

^You know you like the stretched tire look, you just havent come around to it. You too will one day rock the strecthed tire look and understand what its all about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

Widen' corrado steelies?

_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (IMNOBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMNOBUG* »_Widen' corrado steelies?


no they arent corrado steelies.. rado steelies are 15's. they *might* be widened beetle steelies! not positive though


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

even better


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

dont understand why if you were just asking a question y you would come back and say something like "large intake with small filter, or large exhaust with small tip". Coulda just said "oh ok i understand now". I guess coming from the honda forums i've gotten used to people just popping into threads just so that they can say something is stupid or lame. My apologies. 
and yes those steel wheels look badass in a different from the crowd kinda way. Sure looks like they'd hide brake dust pretty well.


_Modified by nextproject at 2:37 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (CHersh1088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHersh1088* »_
no they arent corrado steelies.. rado steelies are 15's. they *might* be widened beetle steelies! not positive though

Although beetles didn't come in 4 lug...


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (IMNOBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMNOBUG* »_
Although beetles didn't come in 4 lug...

I've heard of people getting their wheels filled and redrilled to their bolt pattern.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Wanamaker)*

the owner said they are renault steelies widened to 9"


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

renault? doh...won't find a set of those in a junkyard...


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (IMNOBUG)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3652924
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (CHersh1088)*

what do you guys think about a 205-50-15 on widened rado steelies? They are 9's @ 15mm offset on the back... Do you think the 205-50's will be ok or should i go 45??
The fronts are 8's and i have 195-5015 Toyo's.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*

I was hoping some people could maybe help me out. I don't know tons about tires. I have a set of 15" bbs' tires i have on there right now are 195 50 15s what would be a good tire to go to to get a bit thinner, and maybe have some stretch, I don't want a lot. Any one have some pics? Noob question I know.


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (excreations)*

sounds like u are running a narrow wheel to begin with!? wont get much stretch out of it if it is.
do u kno how wide ur wheel is?

_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_I was hoping some people could maybe help me out. I don't know tons about tires. I have a set of 15" bbs' tires i have on there right now are 195 50 15s what would be a good tire to go to to get a bit thinner, and maybe have some stretch, I don't want a lot. Any one have some pics? Noob question I know.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (jok3r)*

6.5 I'm fine with not getting any stretch just looking for a thinner tire. this possible? First time I've ever delt with such thin wheels.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*

i ran 195 50 on my 6" wheels and on my sebrings. i wouldn't go any thinner


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gabeskillzz05* »_i ran 195 50 on my 6" wheels and on my sebrings. i wouldn't go any thinner

they may be 6" if thats the case what would be the next size down? I'll go check it out tom when its not raining.


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (excreations)*

6.5 and ur looking to go thinner? dunno if its worth it but i ran a 185 45 15 b4 and it looks ok,lower profile will help to make it look thinner.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (jok3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jok3r* »_6.5 and ur looking to go thinner? dunno if its worth it but i ran a 185 45 15 b4 and it looks ok,lower profile will help to make it look thinner.

There the wheels that came on the e30 m3








no stretch








...and just so I don't feel like I'm jacking the thread... found this on the bimmer fourms.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by excreations at 7:58 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (excreations)*

u miss understood me,was just sayin' dont kno if its worth anythin' me tellin' u i ran a 45 profile rather than a 50 profile.








plus i kinda wanna say those wheels should be 7.5"


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

ah i NEVER get tired of ogling at the e30 m3, even when they arent taken care of i still love em. When i get older (40s) and im lookin for a car to restore/restomod i think it'll be one of those.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gabeskillzz05* »_what do you guys think about a 205-50-15 on widened rado steelies? They are 9's @ 15mm offset on the back... Do you think the 205-50's will be ok or should i go 45??
The fronts are 8's and i have 195-5015 Toyo's.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (jok3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jok3r* »_
plus i kinda wanna say those wheels should be 7.5"


I don't think so i mean me wheels are pretty tick and they are 195s...







I know that there the same wheels maybe a diff size. They came straight from bbs not off an m3. as of right now it has the 195 50 15 Kumho Supras.








I'm done now I don't want to mess up a good thread.


_Modified by excreations at 5:52 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: chUD (ghostrado)*









By far the nicest strectch!!!!!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: chUD (8vbunny)*

Could Go a little More Haha! Not the Car


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I like this one...but the front needs a bit less ET.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*

I was thinking the same thing.....bad offset. Rears are choice though.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_









carbon fiber rad support?? say whatt?!


----------



## ArdaMK2 (Oct 21, 2007)

mini stretch


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (ArdaMK2)*


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (IMNOBUG)*



ghostrado said:


> TTT-
> tight, mr blake- welcome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (ddg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddg60* »_ 

i think that they could be off a new mini... maybe? 
]

Already been determined they are off of a renault, but the mini thing would be a good option for us north americans.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_the owner said they are renault steelies widened to 9" 

He told me vaxual, renult does not ring a bell at all.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## German Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

Anyone know what kind of wheels these are?

_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (German Juggernaut)*

keskin kt-1


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
He told me vaxual, renult does not ring a bell at all. 

either way any more pictures of that car, and it may of been answered but what door handles did he use?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_
either way any more pictures of that car, and it may of been answered but what door handles did he use?

Audi A6 Handles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_










MMM poke n stretch


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_


















ON SNAP... big rons car...


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
ON SNAP... big rons car...


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (german old school)*

MOAR of big rons car... post his Mk2 when it was Montana green with that engine setup!!!!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_MOAR of big rons car... post his Mk2 when it was Montana green with that engine setup!!!! 

Darn None of His green One But i have pic's of 
The New Owner that has the Shell


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (german old school)*

I have some really small pics of his green one but nothing worth posting that most people havent seen ;-)


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif who's car is that?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif who's car is that?

His name is Furkz, Hes on here I believe his screen name is g.stylz


----------



## Cangri_MK4 (Feb 2, 2005)

Does anybody has pictures of NITTO NEO-GEN tires Streched on a 18x8.5 Wheel? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Cangri_MK4)*

im told 205/40 will stretch on an 8 inch wheel? I dont think its much but anyone got a pic?


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_im told 205/40 will stretch on an 8 inch wheel? I dont think its much but anyone got a pic?

i'll have a pic of a 195/45 in a few days on an 8. I'm using 205/45 in the back on my 9" wheel....dunno if that helps at all


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_im told 205/40 will stretch on an 8 inch wheel? I dont think its much but anyone got a pic?

it will stretch... dont worry.
if there was a bit of stretch on the 7.5" wheels then why wouldnt it on an 8.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*

those tires looked stretched on everything due to the size and where the lip protector sat. Tire construction has a lot to do with it. im going to hunt for some pics.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*

yeah kyle i just looked at Tameras wheels and thats hardly a stretch. My rears look like a harder stretch then that. 205 on an 8 might be ok i guess. 








I think the lip protection is playing tricks on our mindz


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

I think lip protection is what gives the tire definition when stretched


----------



## Cangri_MK4 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Cangri_MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cangri_MK4* »_Does anybody has pictures of NITTO NEO-GEN tires Streched on a 18x8.5 Wheel? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NITTO NEO GEN TIRES STRECHED PLEASE POST PICS !!!!!! THANKS


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Cangri_MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cangri_MK4* »_
NITTO NEO GEN TIRES STRECHED PLEASE POST PICS !!!!!! THANKS

Your in the *Corrado* forum. Chances are...your not going to find too many Corrados running 18x8.5 wheels...much less Nittos...which is not that popular of a tire for stretching.


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (abt cup)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Zinni)*

Hawt! ^^^^^ Perfect tires right up there sp9000 FTMFW


----------



## FastG60Turbo (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (german old school)*

What wheels are those above?


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (FastG60Turbo)*

RH ZW3!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*

205 on an 8=no stretch at all.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

are they the stock rims? I love some the bbs the came on bmws.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (excreations)*

528i sport wheels but i split them polished them and redid the centers. They look ok but need smaller tires and spacers now.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*








Lookin good Russ!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (german old school)*

thanks waterwalker!


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

halo!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_205 on an 8=no stretch at all.

But that isn't a 40 profile...looks more like 45...maybe 50 even.
205/40 is definitely stretching on an 8, as Kyle mentioned, it does so on a 7.5.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (Krazee)*

my turn


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_halo! 

















Full Shot PLEASE!!!!! Mr.Cali


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_halo! 

















What Rims are those? Specs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
Full Shot PLEASE!!!!! Mr.Cali

Those Porsche rimmies are to die for on this page!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Enjoy......










_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 9:29 AM 6-5-2008_


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_205 on an 8=no stretch at all.










wow, love it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (purple_rado)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## ArdaMK2 (Oct 21, 2007)

215s on a 9 inch.
205s coming soon












_Modified by ArdaMK2 at 5:07 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_

















Hawtness right there Hubert


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

I'm not huge on the lights, but other than that. Amazing m3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ghostrado)*

195/45/15 on a 9








215/45/17 on a 9.5


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

here is a 205/45 on a 9"...right wheel
the left is an 8"


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*

195/40 sp9000 ona 9


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

some side shots


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

the th are 9.5 not 9 they are my friends wheels so that 195.45.15 on 9.5 wheels


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

kris is back at it fellas....
15x9 and 15x11 with 195/45 and 215/45
this guy knows whats up
































and he definitely knows how to rock a US spoiler.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_











Lovin This shot! This Car is Pure Flavour
About as gangster as it gets.


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

Just a little stretch..Front 15x8 195/45..Rear 15x9 205/45


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I really want to like it...but...it looks like too much tire in this shot...almost balloon-ing.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*

heres my 16x13 with a 245 stretched on it.


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

whats that going on??


















_Modified by ThisOneTime at 2:07 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Come on Mike...you need something to rest on the lips to show the size...cat, cash, pair of boobs.








Dammit...pic of the whole car.


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*

I guess I can finally play lol
205/40/16 on the 8.5
215/40/16 on the 9.5


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*

here ya go i'll put some stuff in the lips and take new pics just for you tonight


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisOneTime)*

Just wondering, Did you pull the fender? Or just roll? Because I love the poke look, ANd I just want to roll mine and dump it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very nice stance


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VvirginW)*

those fenders are pulled, and the wheels are 16x9.5 and 10 with 245/35's the fenders will get wider so i can tuck those nicely


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisOneTime)*

you really rocking them mirrors?


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

only 1 dunno if im gonna keep it or not yet, not really liking it so much anymore. and it looks funny from that angle


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Would keep them until the whole car is done. You need to see it completed before you decide to remove them.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*

Not mine... lol


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*

this is true they look good from the front and side just this pic they look funny


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VvirginW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VvirginW* »_









woah, mad poke! I think i saw 'em on a jetta, and i was surprised by that too
what's the et/offset on those with the adapters you think?


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*









pure sex


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisOneTime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThisOneTime* »_here ya go i'll put some stuff in the lips and take new pics just for you tonight

















Rock the mirrors. I think they will look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iwantmyvdub)*

Oh, Oh, I forgot about this thread. i can play here now.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*

a friend his rado in work 
8,5 x 17 et 00 and 10 x 17 et -20


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

that last pic looks like negative poke! your wheels become a neutron star and implode or what?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no







the wheel on the 2 pic comes there its not finished


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*




































_Modified by german old school at 8:48 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (german old school)*

That last pic is wallpaper status...with the exception of the two dudes looking at you.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_That last pic is wallpaper status...with the exception of the two dudes looking at you.









HAHA! True LOL


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_That last pic is wallpaper status...with the exception of the two dudes looking at you.









true true


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
HAHA! True LOL

Can somebody please p-chop those guys outta there?


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_









Dude, that lip is touching the ground. I hate this guy.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (abt cup)*

who has good pchop skillz to do it


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

19x14 on a 355/35/19 tire for the back end of a 935 replica
















and a 935 in case someone didnt know










_Modified by purple_rado at 8:49 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

16s or 17s?


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (CHUD)*




































_Modified by durteeclean at 10:56 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*









Color is SiCk! and the interior is Flawless, The honey on the side doesnt look
bad To










_Modified by german old school at 11:37 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (german old school)*

I think that car might be the cause of me wasting a few paychecks in the near future.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_I think that car might be the cause of me wasting a few paychecks in the near future.









DO IT! Be sure now, i am waiting for your pic's next week


----------



## FastG60Turbo (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (german old school)*

What size BBS are on the blue car?


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (FastG60Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastG60Turbo* »_What size BBS are on the blue car?

17s not sure on the specs


----------



## FastG60Turbo (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

Any more pictures of these two cars?


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_Color is SiCk! and the interior is Flawless, The honey on the side doesnt look
bad To








_Modified by german old school at 11:37 PM 7-16-2008_

yeah she is aight


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (FastG60Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastG60Turbo* »_Any more pictures of these two cars?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*

17x9 ET 35 205/40 Yoko S Drives








On this


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

car on left 18x9.5 215/40/18 Conti SC2








Dunlop SP 9000's 18x9.5 225/35/18 and 18x10.5 '265/30/18










_Modified by greekspec at 9:18 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (greekspec)*


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_kris is back at it fellas....

He posted this him self 
14x9 steffens


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
He posted this him self 
14x9 steffens 









i wish my NA lip could be that low.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
He posted this him self 
14x9 steffens 









really, 14s? Did he change brakes or what? I thought the 11" corrado brakes couldn't accommodate anything less than 15s (even some of which don't work)?
Always loved his car, weren't the PLS wheels 15s?


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

i think the euro 16v corrados got different parts, but who knows, there are mk3 guys who have gone 4lug amongst other things to fit wheels, get into the 12's. etc, haha


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (purple_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple_rado* »_19x14 on a 355/35/19 tire for the back end of a 935 replica
















and a 935 in case someone didnt know









_Modified by purple_rado at 8:49 PM 7-14-2008_

SICK!!!


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

wiper motor?? is it hidden behind the firewall some how or are those wipers just non functional?









_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

anybody got stretched speedlines? i was thinking some 165 45 15 tires would stretch nicely on them like these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (JIIP)*

6.5" wheels are not made for stretching get some real wheels.


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*








[/URL]


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (corrado93)*


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (silvr rcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvr rcr* »_

















saw this on the bimmer forums, but dose anyone know what wheel this is?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (excreations)*

old school work equips


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (corrado_sean2)*

yea on the BMW forums they said it was some kind of bbs equip prototype... maybe a hybrid, bbs lip, equip center? I dunno


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

according to a contact at bbs, they were a prototype that bbs made for work before they began producing the equips
heres a shot of one of the lips


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

Those wheels are uber rare. I will say i think they are more rare then 19inch RS and i have seen 2 sets.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

hmm....i would call it putting a bbs sticker on a work lip but im not sure. anytime bbs paired up with anyone they made sure bbs was stamped on it somewhere. like BBS Impul's....bbs is stamped on the centers 
i could be very wrong though. just dont know a lot about work wheels as far as history goes


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i also have heard about bbs pairing up with work and making like 2 or 3 sets, kind of like the kerscher RX? It's only hearsay for me though.


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hmm....i would call it putting a bbs sticker on a work lip but im not sure. anytime bbs paired up with anyone they made sure bbs was stamped on it somewhere. like BBS Impul's....bbs is stamped on the centers 
i could be very wrong though. just dont know a lot about work wheels as far as history goes

i'm sure mike or russell would be able to explain it better, but the the faces are very much like my work faces, in that they mount behind the barrel, rather than between the barrel and lip, but one of the bolt holes is larger than the rest, to accommodate a valve stem. now someone could have modified the face to do this, but i dont know how much sense that would make...
and again, they have been confirmed through bbs as described in my previous post.
i'm also not incredibly knowledgeable when it comes to wheels, but being that these arent exactly normal equips, that further leads me to believe what ive been told about them


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

Well they look amazing. More pictures of it?
It is the e36m with an e46 swap correct?










_Modified by excreations at 8:45 PM 8-16-2008_
Similar wheel?


_Modified by excreations at 8:49 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*

what is that you just posted more pics please


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
really, 14s? Did he change brakes or what? I thought the 11" corrado brakes couldn't accommodate anything less than 15s (even some of which don't work)?
Always loved his car, weren't the PLS wheels 15s?

Corrados with factory 16Vs in europe came with 10.1" brakes thus accomidating the 14" wheels.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*

the pic is from here 
http://www.7tune.com/oni-kyan-...-tire/ 










_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:07 AM 8-17-2008_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvr rcr* »_
i'm sure mike or russell would be able to explain it better, but the the faces are very much like my work faces, in that they mount behind the barrel, rather than between the barrel and lip, but one of the bolt holes is larger than the rest, to accommodate a valve stem. now someone could have modified the face to do this, but i dont know how much sense that would make...
and again, they have been confirmed through bbs as described in my previous post.
i'm also not incredibly knowledgeable when it comes to wheels, but being that these arent exactly normal equips, that further leads me to believe what ive been told about them

you are correct. BBS also made a rare nardi wheel that looks like a style 19. If i remember Mikes BBS equips are really close to the work wheels except they say bbs on the face and lip. I cant remember off hand tho.

_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_Well they look amazing. More pictures of it?
It is the e36m with an e46 swap correct?










_Modified by excreations at 8:45 PM 8-16-2008_
Similar wheel?

_Modified by excreations at 8:49 PM 8-16-2008_

yeah...What is that you posted?


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
yeah...What is that you posted?


I wish i knew, I only found the one picture, my guess is an s2k?


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

no strait on shots, but heres a few more.
























sorry on this one, my lens was fogging up


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

i didnt _see_ it, but i think the bbs was on the backside of the wheel, i dont know if they were cast or forged, but if they were cast and it was in the casting, that could answer all


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*



































_Modified by crisvr6 at 6:58 AM 8-24-2008_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

holy.......
****ing.....
****.....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

That above rado is so tasteless wow.


----------



## am805 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

























omg! RUN 

but all things serious, there are some AMAZING cars on here props to all you that have posted 


_Modified by am805 at 11:24 AM 8-24-2008_


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (am805)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_

























Moar!!!!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (german old school)*


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

oh @#$%^ this garage is clean boost


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

_Modified by dworkz at 11:02 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

third pic needed a lil garbage clean up


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (corrado93)*


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

DONK


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

my 20th;


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

my new project:











































































_Modified by remembertofocus at 2:25 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

german,
With fenders pulled like you have, why run stretch?
It seems like you can now fit a full 20mm wider tire upfront.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_german,
With fenders pulled like you have, why run stretch?
It seems like you can now fit a full 20mm wider tire upfront.

Ive got 215/35 Sp9000's on the way.
Hmmm As for the stretch Ive always been a fan








Yeah i can fit more tire which is why i bought the 215/35's 
But I wont go any bigger, I just Dont like how Some Tires have 
that balloon Look. I realy wanted a Nose Down Stance on wide wheels
With Coils Not air So thats one reason i Used 195's. But with the 215's i'll still have plenty of room And still be driveable, Even though it just Sits In the garage(SLACKING) Big Time









Edit: By the way Krazee Can i get some pic's of your red Corrado
Always been a Fan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by german old school at 8:54 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

215/35 on how wide?
here is a link to part 1.5 on my car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4114554
Thanks and good like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_215/35 on how wide?
here is a link to part 1.5 on my car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4114554
Thanks and good like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

They are 9 up front and 9.5 rears
Thanks For the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (german old school)*

I'm gonna fly out to hawaii and light a fire ubder your ass Blake. I need some pics of that thing out of a garage!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_I'm gonna fly out to hawaii and light a fire ubder your ass Blake. I need some pics of that thing out of a garage!









Yes you do sir! Put some Bottle rockets to while your at it








I'll take it out in a few days And post up Unfinished as always


----------



## slclife (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*

I'm working on a set of Zwyers for my corrado. 17X8.5? 205/40zr17 tires. What you think? Sorry Iphone photos for now.


----------



## mr.funky (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (slclife)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (mr.funky)*









how is this working ?????







just a garage or tailer queen ?


----------



## mr.funky (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_








how is this working ?????







just a garage or tailer queen ?


I Believe that Car is On Air.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (mr.funky)*

i think its this car 
http://www.corrado-database.nl...=3232


----------



## burnvictim (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Cropped at 16x12


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (burnvictim)*

has some1 a pic when this car is driving ??? just to compare the rides high


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

http://www.cruisin-deluxe.at/i...id=73
http://www.cruisin-deluxe.at/i...age=1








habe keins gefunden, dürfte ungefähr wie phils corri aussehen beim fahren


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

alright, thank you chris !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so thats means its on air


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Might as well throw my mk3 up.


----------



## romero (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. (ghostrado)*

this is stretch.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

I'd shave about 5mm of of each side of that mk3s adapters, but it looks hella good. Especially dig those green tails.


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

205/40/16 on 9 inches


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Praks)*

Oh man I love those wheels.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Kenner8v88 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (durteeclean)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Kenner8v88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenner8v88* »_









side shoot or different angle PLEASE !!!!


----------



## Kenner8v88 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Torsten)*

Just got these wheels on my car look for it this show season, lol


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Kenner8v88)*

thats falken 512 trick stretch, but it looks good.


----------



## mr.funky (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_

















Fookin Hawt!!!


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Kenner8v88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenner8v88* »_


hells yea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (JRaptor)*

i don't have pictures of them on the corrado but here are my futuras on the bmw w/ 225/45r17 on a 10 in the rear and 215/45r17 in the front on a 8.5. they'll be going on the corrado once its resprayed and the new engine is in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and the car was lowered after these shots


























_Modified by fastmaxxcooper at 10:31 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

16x9 with 205/40's daily driven


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (6vdubbin9)*


----------



## bustedSLC (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (german old school)*

took this cell phone pic at work the other day, even airplanes have stretch.


















_Modified by bustedSLC at 11:16 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (bustedSLC)*

Figured I could add to this


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (sal16v)*

i guess ill throw up my new wheels for the rado 
Miro STP-1's
16x7.5 up front 
16x9 in the rear 
Falken 512's 205-40's all around


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: .stretchmonkeelove. (romero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romero* »_this is stretch. 










damm 265 on a ?


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*return of the...chud*










































_Modified by ghostrado at 4:58 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

sick... welcome back


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: return of the...chud (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_








































_Modified by ghostrado at 4:58 PM 6-18-2009_

BOO FOO!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLwFSTkthfU
Let the MadNess Start again


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

For you Blake!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

KYLE You FREAK!
That Porsche Shop Is Crazy I emailed the dude their 
about some wheel Parts Pretty Kool Guy.
But that E30 M3 and that Mk3 Wagon IS TITS!
More Eye Candy


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*









I do what I can Blake







I will try to post some more later mr water walker haha


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*








Water walker! haha havent heard that one in a while


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*









i know the shop for years, its in my home town.
a buddy of mine is working there, i had my first corrado there a few years ago....since a few years they just doing Porsches and nothing else


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
i know the shop for years, its in my home town.
a buddy of mine is working there, i had my first corrado there a few years ago....since a few years they just doing Porsches and nothing else 
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Sweet Torsten! Whats your Buddys Name? Ive talked to 
Quite a few People over there For wheel parts [IMG]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great
Guys to Deal with








They have Some Nice Porsche parts








That Silver one Is Completely outstanding the Stance Is Just about right
As Well as a few Of their race Cars


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

My friends name is Holger Selaskowsky and the shop-owners name is Thomas Nater. next to the AP-Shop is my other shop who helped me in the first year fixing alot of stuff on my corado like a/c and timing chain and TÜV


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_My friends name is Holger Selaskowsky and the shop-owners name is Thomas Nater. next to the AP-Shop is my other shop who helped me in the first year fixing alot of stuff on my corado like a/c and timing chain and TÜV


Thats the dude Ive dealt With Thomas.
Looks Like a Top Notch shop With top notch Cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

when i first have been in touch with them they did alot of VW and Audi stuff and Thomas always had one of the hottest audis in town, but then they went primarily with Porsche.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_







Water walker! haha havent heard that one in a while










HAHA I couldn't resist. Keep an eye on my build thread later this weekend Blake.
Torsten, that is pretty cool. Goes to show the world is alot smaller than we think.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (2screwsofFun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
HAHA I couldn't resist. Keep an eye on my build thread later this weekend Blake.


LOL i remember talkin to Russ One night and it Just Came out








For Sure Kyle I'll be Lurking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully my New Wheels 
Show up For my Corrado, I'll Send you a Pic when it does









StReTcH RuBbEr\\\


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

















































Here ya boys go.


----------



## Afro Samurai (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*








My God who is winning here. Bannas. I love the stretch on the purple jetta. what are the specs? 
































[/QUOTE]


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Afro Samurai)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










BAHAHAHA black power? Fight the man! HAHA


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

just a shot of my front poke/tuck front wheel....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_just a shot of my front poke/tuck front wheel....










Nice stance. hows the rest of the car look?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Nice stance. hows the rest of the car look?

here mister TheBurninator


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Chris, I think we cruise the same forums...


----------



## crorrado (Mar 11, 2009)

215-35-16 9,5-16 ET 0


























_Modified by crorrado at 3:30 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## Afro Samurai (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (crorrado)*

not sure if this was posted already but there is some sick ish on there too.








http://fatlace.com/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (2screwsofFun)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









EPIC!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

epic ?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_epic ?


New Slang


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (german old school)*

Haha new slang? I thought it was old slang water walker







happy 4th buddy
I will post up some stretch tomrrow along with a nice update


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Haha new slang? I thought it was old slang water walker







happy 4th buddy
I will post up some stretch tomrrow along with a nice update









Yup new Slang







Water Walker was last i guess








Same To you Bro Have a safe and happy 4th, Tell Mr.Toyota i said *high*!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
Yup new Slang







Water Walker was last i guess









Same To you Bro Have a safe and happy 4th, Tell Mr.Toyota i said *high*!































HAHA i will tell him. That guy is trying to make his frame look perfect for a truck he is gonna rock crawl... tarded..
anyways onto the goods


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*









Whats the Info On this BISH! Specs Pees!!
Dunlop sp 9000=Fat Wallet


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

damn thats tight. people need to put more bimmers on air.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*




























































































_Modified by german old school at 12:31 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

dammit now i want an e36


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_dammit now i want an e36

My Brother has been pestering me to Get Back into another


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

o'man!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_








Whats the Info On this BISH! Specs Pees!!
Dunlop sp 9000=Fat Wallet










I has no info just more pictars of it... Lets just say its wide! LOL
Blake are you watching andy318's build? I see one of his car in there.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR*

post up more dubs instead of those ugly bmw's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I has no info just more pictars of it... Lets just say its wide! LOL
Blake are you watching andy318's build? I see one of his car in there.

I have been For a while that Guy Does some amazing Fab Work and Carbon as well









_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_post up more dubs instead of those ugly bmw's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

LOL, I'll Find More through, i aint on the bandwagon yet
Torsten


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

dope thread... some stretch on my rocco....front 7.5x15 ---rear 8.5x15 195/45/15


















_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:48 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

KEEP EM COMING GUYS!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

awesome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ 










SICK air cooled car.
and that last mk1 with the girl, is an awesome car too. I have the rest of that pic set somewhere.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR*


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

anyone have pics of a rado on 17x9s with a 20mm offset?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nuzzi)*

here 9x17


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

database link pls


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_database link pls 

here sir








http://www.corrado-database.nl...=1615


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










HUMINA HUMINA HUMINA!!!
Wth with that crazy camber tho... reminds me of my rabbit








WHEN THE COTTER PIN SHEERED AND THE WHEEL FELL OFF!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (crisvr6)*

just put these on today.








205/45/16 on 16x9.5 RS's


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (GLi401)*


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (crisvr6)*

peep the one in the front


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (dude rado)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: *stretChed ruBBer Freaks n geeks...56k camp here* (ghostrado)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_










Clean!!! Good lookin cabby


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Clean!!! Good lookin cabby

Werd!....Love the color and of the course the chrome


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

more of the brown mk4 chris !!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

here sir

















































































_Modified by crisvr6 at 7:12 PM 9-12-2009_


_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:50 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_more of the brown mk4 chris !!! 
¨
found a pic from the interior


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Oh snap thats me standing with Vicks GF


----------



## OHSNAPraskal (Jan 7, 2007)

how do u know what tires can be stretched?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OHSNAPraskal* »_how do u know what tires can be stretched?


they have a label that tell you


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
they have a label that tell you

Have ya seen the new stretch percentage labels?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclops594)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_
Have ya seen the new stretch percentage labels?









lulz wut?


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
lulz wut?









The new stretch percentage label the DOT puts on tires now,
let me find the link.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_
The new stretch percentage label the DOT puts on tires now,
let me find the link.










I gotta see this!


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

usually softer-sidewalled tires stretch better. toyos, sumitomos, falkens. those are the only brands i have experience with stretching (mildly at least, im sure i coulda gone skinnier).
my 'rado's 45 minutes away hiding from me or i'd check to see the stretch percentage rating (SPR tag) for the falkens.
i think they calculate it by dividing the section width of the tire by the maximum width rim size you can run. therefore a smaller number is more desireable.
for instance a 195 series tire that can stretch to a 9.5" wheel.
stretching tires also improves gas mileage due to less rolling resistance. theres a formula somewhere.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*


----------



## OHSNAPraskal (Jan 7, 2007)

what tires for a 15x8.5
205/50-15 or 195/50-15


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (OHSNAPraskal)*

195/45/15


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Since someone else asked,
What sizes tires for 16x6 and 16x8?

195/45/16s?


----------



## OHSNAPraskal (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_195/45/15

195/45-15 NEXEN N3000 or 195/45-15 FEDERAL SS595


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_Since someone else asked,
What sizes tires for 16x6 and 16x8?


195/40/16s


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

And regarding all this Stretch Percentage stuff..
Will yokohama S drives be ok to run? 195 40 or 195 45s on a 16x8 wheel?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_And regarding all this Stretch Percentage stuff..
Will yokohama S drives be ok to run? 195 40 or 195 45s on a 16x8 wheel?


yoko's suck to stretch


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

theres this awesome website it might have been brought up here early but it goes by rim width then size then tire size. Shows you pictures of what it looks like.
http://www.tyrestretch.com/index.php


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Message sent the Burninator. 
I ordered the 195/45/16s last week for my 6 and 8 inch wide wheels.. Another text'er said these were good sizes to run as a daily. Not looking for insane stretch, its not a show car. 
What differences will there be between running a 40 series and 45 series tire on a 6/8 inch wide wheel?
If any of you have ran Yokos with stretch before, can you chime in on this?
Thanks in advance.!.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Magician1 (Jun 4, 2008)

mine




_Modified by Magician1 at 11:22 AM 11-15-2009_


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Got any of the chick in the reflection?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_
Got any of the chick in the reflection?

sorry man, searched but not found a pic


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Magician1* »_mine




Your pictures are horrible... You need to work on composition!
Anyways... new old pics of my piece


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

damn finish your car finally


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_damn finish your car finally










I have been doing some work on it lately and Matt is coming up in a week to tackle the rear arches.








Im adding a couple pics to the database site now.


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

just thought id share i found someone in the states that now sells federal tires 165/45 or 50 /15 didnt know if anyone knows but heres the site http://www.onlinetires.com


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cosmo50cc)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Bone ING*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_
Got any of the chick in the reflection?

LOL, ya perv's, too bad it's a cardboard cutout







look closer and at the shadow


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Bone ING (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
LOL, ya perv's, too bad it's a cardboard cutout







look closer and at the shadow

LULZ!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Bone ING (ein)*

My 195's on 9's. Nothing special because of the tire brand, but still stretched.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Bone ING (ein)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Bone ING (ein)*


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Bone ING (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









what is wrong with you people, that looks retarded, not to mention dangerous


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Bone ING (Nuzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_
what is wrong with you people, that looks retarded, not to mention dangerous

x2, looks real sh!tty.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*

this tread is causing me to be less productive at work


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: up (Ladron03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ladron03* »_this tread is causing me to be less productive at work









this thread is makin me wish i wasnt poor


----------



## Patucci (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: up (90slow_rado)*

any pix of a 205/45/15 on a 10 inch wide wheel??????


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*booiinngg <3 *


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_







*booiinngg <3 * 


OH hai is dat some hooobert?
Race stretch FTW!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ghostrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrado* »_







*booiinngg <3 * 

I wonder if they make RS in 6lug 15/12 so i can run a 33/10.5 on it.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
I wonder if they make RS in 6lug 15/12 so i can run a 33/10.5 on it. 


Sounds like it'd make a most interesting photoshop pic


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

No need to P-shop. I have a pic of some boggers stretched on a 4runner with like 20'' of lift. I gotta find it.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Bone ING (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Bone ING (90slow_rado)*

stretched rubber








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...re=iv


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Bone ING (crisvr6)*

the stickers are still on the tires lol.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Bone ING (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_stretched rubber








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...re=iv


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Bone ING (SlammedGolfIII)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

cstanley19, only a red x


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

anyone have pics of a 15 x 8 on a corrado


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nu2dubbing said:


> anyone have pics of a 15 x 8 on a corrado


8x15front 8,5x15 rear


----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

:thumbup: just picked me up some snowflakes


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

215/35/16 on 10J


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

BBS RS in 18s


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Good Lord that is awesome!


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

love it !!! anymore of this one ????


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

german-dub said:


> love it !!! anymore of this one ????


 next time ask earlier :laugh:


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

@dankvwguy


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

love this thread!:laugh:


----------



## red_draggin (Nov 4, 2009)

FAP FAP FAP


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

a few of my set ups.

stp-1
17x10 225/40/17


















th-lines 
16x9
215/40/16
















rm's
15x8. 
205/40/15


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dude more of the Corrado!!!!


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

as asked.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

what wheels are these?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

image


----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)

These are on my corrado 18x8 with 215_35s


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

my beebs



















Memory red :thumbup:


----------



## hueyg60 (Sep 27, 2010)

I may be throwing myself under a bus here but how do you stretch the wheels like that?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

hueyg60 said:


> I may be throwing myself under a bus here but how do you stretch the wheels like that?


stretch the wheels? do u mean tires?

tyrestretch.com


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

itskmill06 said:


> but wait... does anyone have a pic of a 15x8 stretched?! ANYONE?!


165/45/15




























:thumbup:


----------



## hueyg60 (Sep 27, 2010)

eurosportgti said:


> stretch the wheels? do u mean tires?
> 
> tyrestretch.com


Yeah I meant tires. It was early so cut me a break haha


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

hueyg60 said:


> Yeah I meant tires. It was early so cut me a break haha


LOL did u check out that website i posted? Its very helpful, u can see exactly what your tires will look like on different wheel widths


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

kyle`s cabrio ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> kyle`s cabrio ?


Kyle would never run it without a front/rear bumper...




crisvr6 said:


>


^^ That's a sweet looking MK1 :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Kyle would never run it without a front/rear bumper...


why ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> why ?


'Cause without bumpers it looks like you would say "crap", and Kyle haz style


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i like it without the bumpers :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

Does anybody know the spec on these wheels? Width, ET etc..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

Stretching is so addicting. I had this for a couple months: 










But it got old and I went for this:


----------



## JAPAN.ONE (Jan 13, 2011)

your new setup is BANANAS!:thumbup:


----------



## Rosten (Dec 17, 2009)

> But it got old and I went for this:


Do you have more pics of that? Would love to hear some wheel/suspension specs etc.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

Rosten said:


> Do you have more pics of that? Would love to hear some wheel/suspension specs etc.


Suspension is DTS non-adjustable dampening which is why the front is so high. The rear fenders have to rolled so that's why that end is even higher... 

Coilovers: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-SX-Coilovers-Pre-Post-Review-and-DIY-Install.

Wheels/Sideskirts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5190526-Got-the-Dubtechnik-ABT-Sideskirts-on


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


I want those fore my E350.... I just went from 6 to midnight.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

first finish your rado :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> first finish your rado :laugh:




3.6 in a Rallye = :thumbup:. The tires = :facepalm:.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


Whoever cut out the bumper to make the exhaust fit must have been drunk as hell or partially blind :laugh:

Anyways..

215/35s Hankook S1 on a 8x16 




























And 195/40 Toyo T1Rs on a 7,5x16


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Was this in PVW a while back? ..and any more info? opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

That poke is hideous :banghead:


----------



## montanagreenmk2 (Dec 31, 2010)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Fredorrado (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah!!! I think he forget to calculate the offsett of the wheels....


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


 MUHAHHAHAHA :facepalm::facepalm::laugh::laugh: 



Fredorrado said:


> yeah!!! I think he forget to calculate the offsett of the wheels....


 Reverse mount


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :facepalm:Absolutely the dumbest thing I've seen in a while :thumbdown:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Makes me want to keep my RS's


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Kepp this thread alive... 
StreTTched enough? 
265/30 on 10" 
























Ok for a daily driver i think


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Static 


















air


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

God I love the way that car sits.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

kyles cabrio ? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> kyles cabrio ? :laugh:


Yeah, with my Recaros in it :sly:..........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it just me or is that exhaust ridiculously small?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

onavarro8 said:


> Is it just me or is that exhaust ridiculously small?


its only you :laugh:

the exhaust is here


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> its only you :laugh:
> 
> the exhaust is here



:laugh:
Thats much better :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------

